# ¿Qué hiciste hoy? o ¿Qué has hecho hoy?



## jazmin1492

Así como ¿Cómo te fue? o ¿Cómo te ha ido? Hola pues de pronto me ha surgido una gran duda sobre el pretérito simple y el pretérito perfecto compuesto, yo siempre pensé que eran lo mismo, que eran equivalentes, y que podía usar el que yo quisiera, y es que yo crecí y he vivido siempre escuchando más que nada el pretérito simple, sin importar que el día haya acabado o no siempre usamos el simple para todo acá, toda esta duda me surgió porque me pregunté por qué los españoles siempre utilizan el pretérito perfecto compuesto pero para todo y me parecía raro porque acá donde yo vivo es lo contrario acá se usa siempre el pretérito simple pocas veces el compuesto y cuando usamos el compuesto es más que nada para dar énfasis a algo, por ejemplo yo siempre digo ¨ya comí, ya dormí, ya desayuné, ya fui a ver a mi amiga¨ sin importar que el día haya acabado o no yo siempre utilizo el pretérito simple para todo, nunca digo ¨ya he comido, ya he dormido, ya he desayunado, ya he ido a ver a mi amiga¨ porque me sentiría rara hablar así, no me suena natural decirlo así, aunque me esforzara por decirlo con el pretérito compuesto no me saldría, yo pienso que ambos son correctos, pero he notado que los españoles piensan que lo correcto es usar el compuesto en el día de hoy, y el simple para ayer o cualquier tiempo antes de ayer, que si el día no acaba usemos el compuesto, pero yo siempre lo he escuchado con pretérito simple en donde yo vivo y así hablamos acá y no creo que sea incorrecto, ya que sólo en España o al menos eso creo yo se fijan mucho en la utilización de esos tiempos verbales, leí un tema de debate donde un chico dice que lo pone nervioso escuchar expresiones con el pretérito simple cuando el día aún no termina o cuando fue hace poco la acción, pero yo también podría decir lo mismo pero al revés, porque para mí sería raro escuchar ¨he comido pizza¨  porque yo diría comí pizza estoy indicando que comí comía pero ya termine la acción así que no creo que sea incorrecto usar el pretérito simple sin importar que aún no acabe el día, ese tema de debate me ofendió un poco ya que el chico dio a entender que los que no sabemos distinguir entre pretérito simple y pretérito compuesto somos ignorantes y que por eso no los utilizamos como corresponde, y no estoy de acuerdo con él, ya que muchos en América Latina utilizamos el pretérito simple y muy pocas veces el pretérito compuesto, además cada quien habla como se crió y es precisamente lo interesante de cada región que tienen su propia forma de hablar, no entiendo porque quieren algunos cambiarnos (cambiar nuestra forma de hablar) 


aun así sigo un poco dudosa respecto a este tema, fuera de lo demás, ¿es correcto usar el pretérito simple para acciones que hice en el mismo día? ¨hoy comí delicioso, disfruté la comida como nunca¨ ¨hoy he comido delicioso, he disfrutado la comida como nunca¨ yo siempre usaría la primera, pero bueno qué diferencia hay entre esas dos y si ambas son correctas, según yo sí, por otro lado yo estoy acostumbrada a usar casi siempre el simple como lo comenté y si trato de cambiarlo por el otro me sentiría rara y no lo sentiría natural yo no siento natural de mí decir la segunda del ejemplo y es raro que se escuche a una persona decir la segunda, si tratamos de cambiar algo a lo que ya estamos acostumbrados podrían ocurrir deformaciones como ¨hoy he comido delicioso, disfruté la comida como nunca¨ (mezclando ambos pretéritos) que sí suele pasar, entonces mejor me quedó con mi pretérito simple al que estoy adaptada.

Yo pienso que se debería de respetar la forma de hablar de cada quien, si a los españoles les apetece usarlos como ellos creen que es correcto bien, pero que no nos tachen de ignorantes a los que manejamos el pretérito simple, porque también he escuchado españoles que abusan del pretérito compuesto que llegan a decir, ¨ayer he hecho de todo¨ en vez de ¨ayer hice de todo¨, entiendo que nos heredaron el idioma pero no es justo que traten de obligarnos a hablar exactamente como ellos, porque nunca se podrá, hay muchas diferencias pero igual nos entendemos y creo yo eso es lo más importante el que hablemos diferente no nos hace ignorantes ni que hablemos peor o mejor que otros...


----------



## Nipnip

jazmin1492 said:


> Así como ¿Cómo te fue? o ¿Cómo te ha ido? Hola pues de pronto me ha surgido una gran duda sobre el pretérito simple y el pretérito perfecto compuesto, yo siempre pensé que eran lo mismo, que eran equivalentes, y que podía usar el que yo quisiera, y es que yo crecí y he vivido siempre escuchando más que nada el pretérito simple, sin importar que el día haya acabado o no siempre usamos el simple para todo acá, toda esta duda me surgió porque me pregunté por qué los españoles siempre utilizan el pretérito perfecto compuesto pero para todo y me parecía raro porque acá donde yo vivo es lo contrario acá se usa siempre el pretérito simple pocas veces el compuesto y cuando usamos el compuesto es más que nada para dar énfasis a algo, por ejemplo yo siempre digo ¨ya comí, ya dormí, ya desayuné, ya fui a ver a mi amiga¨ sin importar que el día haya acabado o no yo siempre utilizo el pretérito simple para todo, nunca digo ¨ya he comido, ya he dormido, ya he desayunado, ya he ido a ver a mi amiga¨ porque me sentiría rara hablar así, no me suena natural decirlo así, aunque me esforzara por decirlo con el pretérito compuesto no me saldría, yo pienso que ambos son correctos, pero he notado que los españoles piensan que lo correcto es usar el compuesto en el día de hoy, y el simple para ayer o cualquier tiempo antes de ayer, que si el día no acaba usemos el compuesto, pero yo siempre lo he escuchado con pretérito simple en donde yo vivo y así hablamos acá y no creo que sea incorrecto, ya que sólo en España o al menos eso creo yo se fijan mucho en la utilización de esos tiempos verbales, leí un tema de debate donde un chico dice que lo pone nervioso escuchar expresiones con el pretérito simple cuando el día aún no termina o cuando fue hace poco la acción, pero yo también podría decir lo mismo pero al revés, porque para mí sería raro escuchar ¨he comido pizza¨  porque yo diría comí pizza estoy indicando que comí comía pero ya termine la acción así que no creo que sea incorrecto usar el pretérito simple sin importar que aún no acabe el día, ese tema de debate me ofendió un poco ya que el chico dio a entender que los que no sabemos distinguir entre pretérito simple y pretérito compuesto somos ignorantes y que por eso no los utilizamos como corresponde, y no estoy de acuerdo con él, ya que muchos en América Latina utilizamos el pretérito simple y muy pocas veces el pretérito compuesto, además cada quien habla como se crió y es precisamente lo interesante de cada región que tienen su propia forma de hablar, no entiendo porque quieren algunos cambiarnos (cambiar nuestra forma de hablar)



Hola Jazmín,

Sé que eres nueva en el foro y quizá no sepas buscar temas que ya se han tratado. Este en particular ha salido varias veces. 

Tienes toda la razón el las líneas de tu párrafo. Cada quien habla como hablan las gentes donde uno vive.

Es correcto el uso del pretérito simple en lugar del compuesto, todo depende de la intención del hablante respecto a la acción que describe. En México sólo se usa el compuesto cuando una acción es recurrente o hay intención o probabilidad de que lo sea. En España para eventos recientes prefieren el compuesto, pues argumentan que les afecta el presente. _Me he caído vs me caí.
_
Dicho esto, hay sitios en España (creo que Galicia y las Canarias), donde al igual que en la mayor parte de América, se prefiere el pretérito simple. De la misma forma, hay regiones en América (tierras altas de Bolivia, Ecuador y Perú) donde también se prefiere el compuesto.
Los tiempos no siempre significan lo mismo, en tu entrada dices: "¿Cómo te fue?, ¿Cómo te ha ido?" La primera pregunta es específica y se hace cuando hay un antecedente claro, por ejemplo, sé que andabas en Mexicalí, así es que te pregunto: _¿cómo te fue? _Si no te he visto desde hace tiempo y no sé que ha sido de tu vida en ese período: _¿Cómo te ha ido?_


----------



## Julvenzor

Si se ha sentido agredida por su habla, ni caso. Exprésese como desee. Eso sí, ambos tiempos no son equivalentes en absoluto. Mientras que en México y otros lugares queda como un tiempo de uso ocasional. En España se vincula a: 1) todo lo sucedido inmediatamente 2) algo sucedido en el pasado que sigue perdurando/afectando.

Hace uno o dos años, un chico canario en la universidad me vio con la palma ensangrantada (me había caído practicando deporte antes de ir a clases) y me dijo: _¿Qué te pasó?_ Yo lo comprendí, claro. Después de tantas telenovelas, era imposible no entenderlo. Pero esbocé para mí una sonrisa. Para la mayoría de España, si algo todavía está presente y no ha terminado su efecto (la mano aún me sangraba) se utiliza la forma compuesta. A nosotros el pretérito nos deja la sensación de que eso ya acabó y ya no pasa nada... con lo que aún me dolía. Uy.

Un saludo.


----------



## jazmin1492

Hola Nipnip sí en efecto soy nueva, te agradezco demasiado que me comprendas, y tienes razón exactamente en México sólo se usa para lo que ya explicaste, voy comenzando a usar este foro y me gustó mucho porque se ve está lleno de gente con buenas intenciones para ayudar en cualquier duda que tengamos, además yo siempre confío mucho en las respuestas que me dan en este foro, porque sé que las personas de acá que son ustedes saben mucho sobre ortografía y temas de la gramática y jamás dudaría de sus respuestas, yo le tengo mucha fe a sus comentarios y respuestas, a mí gente como ustedes me inspiran mucho, admiro a la gente que le sabe y desea ayudar con sus conocimientos a los que tenemos dudas en equis tema, muchas gracias


----------



## jazmin1492

Julvenzor said:


> Si se ha sentido agreadida por su habla, ni caso. Exprésese como desee. Eso sí, ambos tiempos no son equivalentes en absoluto. Mientras que en México y otros lugares queda como un tiempo de uso ocasional. En España se vincula a: 1) todo lo sucedido inmediatamente 2) algo sucedido en el pasado que sigue perdurando/afectando.
> 
> Hace uno o dos años, un chico canario en la universidad me vio con la palma ensangrantada (me había caído practicando deporte antes de ir a clases) y me dijo: _¿Qué te pasó?_ Yo lo comprendí, claro. Después de tantas telenovelas, es imposible no entenderlo. Pero esbocé para mí una sonrisa. Para la mayoría de España, si algo todavía está presente y ha terminado su efecto (la mano aún me sangraba) se utiliza la forma compuesta. A nosotros el pretérito nos deja la sensación de que eso ya acabó y ya no pasa nada... con lo que aún me dolía. Uy.
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola Julvenzor, la verdad es que sí, sí me sentí ofendida cuando estuve leyendo ese tema de debate ya que quien escribió esa publicación me hizo sentir como si fuera un extraterrestre o yo me expresara mal y no sólo yo, sino todos los que manejamos el pretérito simple, yo así crecí y me crié escuchando siempre el pretérito simple para cualquier acción que realizábamos porque dicha acción se dio por terminada sin importar que haya pasado poco o mucho tiempo, por ejemplo si yo me caí en este mismo momento y me preguntan qué me pasó yo diré ¨me caí¨  y ni siquiera me va a pasar por la mente todo este tema, aunque tratara de decir ¨me he caído¨ simplemente de mi boca saldrá un ¨me caí¨ aunque la acción tiene poco o acaba de pasar, pero entiendo perfectamente su posición de como ustedes emplean ambos tiempos verbales y me parece bien, ¡que bueno! y es algo que los caracteriza y se les escucha muy bonito, pero nosotros pues ya ves usamos casi siempre el pretérito simple para todo ya es una costumbre y no la podemos cambiar, cuando ya nos fuimos moldeandos a una manera no podemos ser moldeados de otra o será contradictorio el resultado, creo que a cada uno de nosotros nos caracteriza algo y ese algo es precisamente lo que nos hace diferentes pero al mismo tiempo somos todos iguales, a mí me pone mal la gente que critica la forma de ser o hablar de otra persona, y me parece fantástico escuchar nuevas formas y formas distintas y para nada crítico al contrario me gusta, por cierto siento lo de tu mano debe dolor muchísimo  saludos!!


----------



## mokka2

Es lo mismo uno que otro significan lo mismo. Ningún español dice me caí porque fue ayer o la semana pasada o lo que sea, esas divisiones de tiempo no tienen sentido, nadie piensa en eso, solo dicen me he caído o me caí.


----------



## Julvenzor

mokka2 said:


> Es lo mismo uno que otro significan lo mismo. Ningún español dice me caí porque fue ayer o la semana pasada o lo que sea, esas divisiones de tiempo no tienen sentido, nadie piensa en eso, solo dicen me he caído o me caí.




Mokka2, creo se ha tomado a la ligera esta respuesta. No, _per se_ no significan lo mismo y eso es objetivamente indiscutible. Que se emplee de una u otra forma a lo largo y ancho del mundo no los convierte precisamente en sinónimos.

No sé si usted es español; pero, desde luego, yo diría "me caí la semana pasada"; aunque podría decir también "mi madre se me ha muerto hace un mes", porque, psicológicamente lo tendría reciente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

mokka2 said:


> Es lo mismo uno que otro significan lo mismo. Ningún español dice me caí porque fue ayer o la semana pasada o lo que sea, esas divisiones de tiempo no tienen sentido, nadie piensa en eso, solo dicen me he caído o me caí.


Mokka,

No es la primera vez que declaras que "nadie piensa en eso". Y tampoco es la primera vez que te comentan que sí hay gente que piensa en eso. Que para ti las dos formas sean sinónimos, pues bien, así sea, pero por favor, deja de declarar que nadie lo hace. Simplemente no es verdad.


----------



## mokka2

Debo puntualizar. Nadie piensa en eso al hablar. Aunque si lo hace el que leyó algún libro de gramática, entonces puede que lo piense en alguna frase. Pero que alguien al hablar del pasado, note o perciba si usa el pretérito perfecto simple o el compuesto, y ese supuesto significado distinto que se expresa, que es un abstracto inaplicable, yo creo que nadie lo hace porque es imposible.


----------



## kunvla

jazmin1492 said:


> Así como ¿Cómo te fue? o ¿Cómo te *ha ido*? Hola pues de pronto me *ha surgido* una gran duda sobre el pretérito perfecto simple y el pretérito perfecto compuesto, yo siempre pensé que eran lo mismo, que eran equivalentes, y que podía usar el que yo quisiera, y es que yo crecí y *he vivido* siempre escuchando más que nada el pretérito perfecto simple, sin importar que el día *haya acabado* o no siempre usamos el simple para todo acá, toda esta duda me surgió porque me pregunté por qué los españoles siempre utilizan el pretérito perfecto compuesto pero para todo y me parecía raro porque acá donde yo vivo es lo contrario acá se usa siempre el pretérito perfecto simple pocas veces el compuesto y cuando usamos el compuesto es más que nada para dar énfasis a algo, por ejemplo yo siempre digo ¨ya comí, ya dormí, ya desayuné, ya fui a ver a mi amiga¨ sin importar que el día *haya acabado* o no yo siempre utilizo el pretérito perfecto simple para todo, nunca digo ¨ya he comido, ya he dormido, ya he desayunado, ya he ido a ver a mi amiga¨ porque me sentiría rara hablar así, no me suena natural decirlo así, aunque me esforzara por decirlo con el pretérito perfecto compuesto no me saldría, yo pienso que ambos son correctos, pero *he notado* que los españoles piensan que lo correcto es usar el compuesto en el día de hoy, y el simple para ayer o cualquier tiempo antes de ayer, que si el día no acaba usemos el compuesto, pero yo siempre lo *he escuchado* con pretérito perfecto simple en donde yo vivo y así hablamos acá y no creo que sea incorrecto, ya que sólo en España o al menos eso creo yo se fijan mucho en la utilización de esos tiempos verbales, leí un tema de debate donde un chico dice que lo pone nervioso escuchar expresiones con el pretérito perfecto simple cuando el día aún no termina o cuando fue hace poco la acción, pero yo también podría decir lo mismo pero al revés, porque para mí sería raro escuchar ¨he comido pizza¨  porque yo diría comí pizza estoy indicando que comí comía pero ya termine la acción así que no creo que sea incorrecto usar el pretérito perfecto simple sin importar que aún no acabe el día, ese tema de debate me ofendió un poco ya que el chico dio a entender que los que no sabemos distinguir entre pretérito perfecto simple y pretérito perfecto compuesto somos ignorantes y que por eso no los utilizamos como corresponde, y no estoy de acuerdo con él, ya que muchos en América Latina utilizamos el pretérito perfecto simple y muy pocas veces el pretérito perfecto compuesto, además cada quien habla como se crió y es precisamente lo interesante de cada región que tienen su propia forma de hablar, no entiendo porque quieren algunos cambiarnos (cambiar nuestra forma de hablar)
> 
> 
> aun así sigo un poco dudosa respecto a este tema, fuera de lo demás, ¿es correcto usar el pretérito perfecto simple para acciones que hice en el mismo día? ¨hoy comí delicioso, disfruté la comida como nunca¨ ¨hoy he comido delicioso, he disfrutado la comida como nunca¨ yo siempre usaría la primera, pero bueno qué diferencia hay entre esas dos y si ambas son correctas, según yo sí, por otro lado yo estoy acostumbrada a usar casi siempre el simple como lo comenté y si trato de cambiarlo por el otro me sentiría rara y no lo sentiría natural yo no siento natural de mí decir la segunda del ejemplo y es raro que se escuche a una persona decir la segunda, si tratamos de cambiar algo a lo que ya estamos acostumbrados podrían ocurrir deformaciones como ¨hoy he comido delicioso, disfruté la comida como nunca¨ (mezclando ambos pretéritos) que sí suele pasar, entonces mejor me quedó con mi pretérito perfecto simple al que estoy adaptada.
> 
> Yo pienso que se debería de respetar la forma de hablar de cada quien, si a los españoles les apetece usarlos como ellos creen que es correcto bien, pero que no nos tachen de ignorantes a los que manejamos el pretérito perfecto simple, porque también *he escuchado* españoles que abusan del pretérito perfecto compuesto que llegan a decir, ¨ayer he hecho de todo¨ en vez de ¨ayer hice de todo¨, entiendo que nos heredaron el idioma pero no es justo que traten de obligarnos a hablar exactamente como ellos, porque nunca se podrá, hay muchas diferencias pero igual nos entendemos y creo yo eso es lo más importante el que hablemos diferente no nos hace ignorantes ni que hablemos peor o mejor que otros...


Hola, Jazmín. La dominación de estos dos tiempos perfectos correcta o actual la he subrayado. Para abreviar esta nomenclatura puedes omitir la palabra _pretérito_, así: _perfecto simple_ y _perfecto compuesto_ o más corto es PPS y PPC.



> siempre usamos el simple para todo acá


Fíjate en las frases destacadas en azul, has usado ocho veces el pretérito perfecto compuesto. Por algo será, ¿no? Es como lo dice Nipnip, el PPC expresa una aspectualidad (aspecto continuativo, durativo o repetitivo y a veces como lo dices tú "para dar énfasis a algo") en el español mexicano, al contrario del español europeo donde el PPC desempeña —básicamente— una función temporal. Puedes leer algo aquí y aquí al respecto. Y aquí están otros hilos que tratan este tema.

Saludos,


----------



## mokka2

Es imposible porque al aplicar la explicación siempre lleva a absurdos, como eso de decir ha llovido es que aún llueve*, o las cosas que deducía kunvla de otras frases en el hilo que se habló. 

*en algún lugar de México decía el libro que citó.


----------



## Nipnip

mokka2 said:


> Es imposible porque al aplicar la explicación siempre lleva a absurdos, como eso de decir ha llovido es que aún llueve*, o las cosas que deducía kunvla de otras frases en el hilo que se habló.
> 
> *en algún lugar de México decía el libro que citó.



No es absurdo si aplicas la explicación en los contextos adecuados. Es decir, la apreciación que tienen los españoles, aplicarla a contextos españoles y la percepción de los demás a lo propio. Lo que sí resulta absurdo es decir que son sinónimos, porque tú mismo/a te das cuenta de que no lo son.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo uso los dos tiempos segun se me viene en gana, eso creo. 
Pero advierto que en zonas donde ha habido (ja!) gran inmigración italiana, el uso de los compuestos puede verse más frecuentemente por una razón de calco de una expresion de un idioma a otro.
Alguna vez escuché que el origen de nuestra preferencia rioplatense por el futuro perifrástico (es así, no?) "Vamos a llegar tarde" frente a "llegaremos tarde", es la fuerte inmigración vasca.
Lo mismo sucede con la diferente pronunciación de b y v, no deben diferenciarse y sin embargo hay gente que lo hace. Que un abuelito italiano que uno gallego...


----------



## jazmin1492

kunvla said:


> Hola, Jazmín. La dominación de estos dos tiempos perfectos correcta o actual la he subrayado. Para abreviar esta nomenclatura puedes omitir la palabra _pretérito_, así: _perfecto simple_ y _perfecto compuesto_ o más corto es PPS y PPC.
> 
> 
> Fíjate en las frases destacadas en azul, has usado ocho veces el pretérito perfecto compuesto. Por algo será, ¿no? Es como lo dice Nipnip, el PPC exprese una aspectualidad (aspecto continuativo, durativo o repetitivo y a veces como lo dices tú "para dar énfasis a algo") en el español mexicano, al contrario del español europeo donde el PPC desempeña —básicamente— una función temporal. Puedes leer algo aquí  al respecto. Y aquí están otros hilos que tratan este tema.
> 
> Saludos,


Hola Kunvla, gracias por tu respuesta y gracias por tu recomendación tienes toda la razón, sí me di cuenta que utilicé un par de veces el PPC en mi texto, pero si te das cuenta lo empleé justo como tu explicaste en el otro hilo en el sentido *perfecto compuesto del aspecto continuativo. *pero para expresar una acción ya terminada o situación de pasado yo siempre empleo el PPS, hoy me caí, hoy comí pizza, hoy fui al dentista, hoy no tuve clases, pero para expresar algo que aún no termina y continua sí empleo el PPC, hoy ha llovido mucho (no ha parado de llover, sigue lloviendo) eso entiendo yo por hoy ha llovido mucho y para expresar eso no voy a decir ¨hoy llovió mucho¨ porque hoy llovió mucho entiendo por esa oración que llovió mucho pero que ya dejo de llover, que la lluvia ya cesó, ¨la herida no ha parado de sangrar¨ que la herida continua sangrando y no para, ¨la herida no paró de sangrar¨ estoy contando sobre una experiencia pasada donde la herida no paró de sangrar, ¨la gallina no ha parado de poner huevos¨ que la gallina sigue poniendo o poniendo huevos y no tiene pare, ¨la gallina no paró de poner huevos¨ que ya puso muchos huevos pero ya terminó ya no sigue poniendo, ¨yo nunca he creído en ella¨ que nunca ha creído y seguirá sin creer en ella, desconfía de ella, ¨yo nunca creí en ella¨ que hizo lo correcto en no creer en ella se dio cuenta que realmente era mala e hizo bien en no creer en ella, ¨nunca he pesando eso de ti¨, jamás dudaría de tu palabra confío plenamente en ti, ¨nunca pensé eso de ti¨ confiaba plenamente en ti pero me decepcionaste demasiado, bueno así lo entiendo, sólo por citar algunos ejemplos para dar a entender el valor que le damos acá a el PPC, pero para decir cualquier acción ya terminada así hayan pasado algunos segundos decimos ya pasó, ya acabé mi tarea ¿puedo salir?, ya desayuné ahora rápido a la escuela o se me hará tarde, dormí como oso, hace 5 minutos desperté! ¨No he hecho nada malo¨ me están acusando de algo, pero me defiendo, ¨no hice nada malo¨ estoy contándole a mis papás que no hice nada malo


----------



## mokka2

Nipnip said:


> No es absurdo si aplicas la explicación en los contextos adecuados. Es decir, la apreciación que tienen los españoles, aplicarla a contextos españoles y la percepción de los demás a lo propio. Lo que sí resulta absurdo es decir que son sinónimos, porque tú mismo/a te das cuenta de que no lo son.



¿De donde sacas que me doy cuenta?

Creí que a todo el mundo le parecería ridículo que decir ha llovido mucho es que aún llueve, pero parece que no.


----------



## jazmin1492

mokka2 said:


> Creí que a todo el mundo le parecería ridículo que decir ha llovido mucho es que aún llueve, pero parece que no.


mokka2 ¿Cómo lo expresarías tú? al decir ¨llovió mucho¨ para nada encajaría en el contexto porque indica más que llovió mucho pero ya paró, en realidad hay muchas formas, no significa que siempre voy a utilizar la misma forma de ¨hoy ha llovido mucho¨ también puedo decir ¨está lloviendo mucho y no ha parado¨ ¨está lloviendo mucho y no para¨ ¨llueve mucho y sigue sin parar¨ ¨sigue lloviendo¨ ¨no ha parado de llover¨ hay muchísimas formas yo creo y la idea es la misma...


----------



## jazmin1492

precisamente acabó de emplear de nuevo mi PPS conecté y desconecté el cable de mi laptop y le dije a mi hermano conecté y desconecté el cable de mi laptop y lo hice hace algunos segundos, les digo llevo el Pretérito Simple (PPS) en la sangre jajaja


----------



## Nipnip

jazmin1492 said:


> *nunca pensé eso de ti¨ confiaba plenamente en ti pero me decepcionaste demasiado,* bueno así lo entiendo, sólo por citar algunos ejemplos para dar a entender el valor que le damos acá a el PPC, pero para decir cualquier acción ya terminada así hayan pasado algunos segundos decimos ya pasó, ya acabé mi tarea ¿puedo salir?, ya desayuné ahora rápido a la escuela o se me hará tarde, dormí como oso, hace 5 minutos desperté! ¨No he hecho nada malo¨ me están acusando de algo, pero me defiendo, ¨no hice nada malo¨ estoy contándole a mis papás que no hice nada malo



Esta parte es importante. Siempre aquí los argentinos han dicho que no usan el compuesto - al menos los porteños - yo siento que simplemente no se han fijado en que sí lo usan. Sin embargo, hace dos días estaba viendo el programa del tipo que amanza caballos. Dice: _siempre me gustaron los caballos - _Tal como indicas, esto en México significaría que ya no le gustan los caballos, lo cual obviamente no es el caso de este muchacho, que se muere por ellos. Así es que en Argentina habría que tener cuidado con esto. Es más hasta decimos en México eso de "en tiempo pasado (simple) del verbo "ya no"" cuando queremos expresar que si bien, por ejemplo, _amabamos _a alguien, ya no es el caso.

_A: Pero dijiste que me amabas.
B: Eso, te amaba, en tiempo pasado del verbo ya no._


----------



## jazmin1492

Nipnip said:


> Esta parte es importante. Siempre aquí los argentinos han dicho que no usan el compuesto - al menos los porteños - yo siento que simplemente no se han fijado en que sí lo usan. Sin embargo, hace dos días estaba viendo el programa del tipo de amanza caballos. Dice: _siempre me gustaron los caballos - _Tal como indicas, esto en México significaría que ya no le gustan los caballos, lo cual obviamente no es el caso de este muchacho, que se muere por ellos. Así es que en Argentina habría que tener cuidado con esto. Es más hasta decimos en México eso de "en tiempo pasado (simple) del verbo "ya no" cuando queremos expresar que si bien, por ejemplo, _amabamos _a alguien, ya no es el caso.


Nipnip oh sí he visto ese programa que me comentas, es verdad yo al escuchar eso entiendo por esa oración que le gustaban pero ya no, ¨siempre me gustaron los caballos, pero... pero si escucho esa frase en ese mismo programa por parte de ese hombre yo entendería lo que quiso dar a entender puesto que ese hombre ama a los caballos! pero yo en su lugar hubiera dicho ¨siempre me han gustado los caballos¨ Aunque en México también es común que la gente diga una frase similar, me tocó escucharlo en mi salón de clases y sí se entiende igual, todo depende también que tanta atención tienes en la conversación o en el tema que están hablando.


----------



## Pixidio

Sin ánimos de polemizar (aunque voy a hacerlo) diré que esa diferencia está pasada de moda -por decir algo sutil-. Se usa como se usa y punto, ¿Para qué se usa? para indicar un hecho pasado, consumado, continuado, terminado, sepultado o aún vivo; pasado al fin. Y como dice nipnip si se quiere dar a entender que ya no o todavía sí o algo que tenga que ver con el tiempo se agrega información al respecto, porque el verbo por sí solo ya no tiene la significancia de antes (o al menos no tan patentemente; lo que nos hace decir "siempre me gustaron los caballos, pero ya no" por si acaso nuestro interlocutor -pongamos por caso un porteño- no está al corriente del anquilosamiento de los preceptos de la lengua culta y desestima -acorde a los de su tiempo y lugar- la diferencia temporal que hay entre "me gustaron" y "me han gustado").


----------



## Nipnip

mokka2 said:


> Creí que a todo el mundo le parecería ridículo que decir ha llovido mucho es que aún llueve, pero parece que no.


Porque sólo tienes que poner atención a cómo se usas los tiempos - tal como Kunvla se lo hizo notar a Jazmín-, efectivamente hay situaciones muy puntuales en las que la manera en que los españoles y los mexicanos - no puedo hablar de Latinoamerica- usamos los verbos es igual, nosotros el simple y ellos el compuesto, con el mismo significado los dos. Pero son sólo excepciones, la mayor parte del tiempo tanto en España como en México  sólo rige uno de los dos tiempos y usar el otro es una incorreción.

Si lees detenidamente los hilos que te proporcionó (¿o ha proporcionado?)Kunvla o entras al apartado del DPD al respecto, verás que de los muchos usos que se le dan al compuesto, sólo unos 3 difieren entre España y México, el más notorio es este caso particular donde el español de España usa el compuesto para acciones recientes.


----------



## mokka2

De una entrevista a una actriz mexicana:

"Yo en realidad quería ser bailarina", confiesa la protagonista en otro pasaje. "Pero cuando llegué a registrarme en ese curso de mi escuela, todos los cupos estaban tomados. Sólo había otras dos opciones: actuación o deportes. Y a mí, pues, los deportes nunca me gustaron mucho".


----------



## mokka2

Para mi decir hoy ha llovido mucho y es que está lloviendo tiene un tinte de melancolía porque es como decir que el día ya ha pasado.


----------



## kzman

Creo que el hilo se agranda cada vez más, y se ve una disputa similar a cuando se discute si el idioma se llama "Español" o "Castellano".

Las diferencias son exclusivamente regionales, y en cada país o zona, el PPC y PPS se va a usar de manera diferente.

Pero lo que se ve en general en este lado del mundo es usar el PPC para acciones continuas del pasado hasta ahora y el PPS para acciones pasadas terminadas. Mientras que al otro lado, para mi percepción, el PPC el PPC son parecidos, con la diferencia el primero es para acciones pasadas recientes o que tienen influencia con el presente y el segundo para un pasado lejano.


----------



## Nipnip

mokka2 said:


> De una entrevista a una actriz mexicana:
> 
> "Yo en realidad quería ser bailarina", confiesa la protagonista en otro pasaje. "Pero cuando llegué a registrarme en ese curso de mi escuela, todos los cupos estaban tomados. Sólo había otras dos opciones: actuación o deportes. Y a mí, pues, los deportes nunca me gustaron mucho".


 Aquí el la descripción de la acción queda delimitada por un marco temporal preciso - el pasado, y específicamente un pasado hasta la fecha en que la actriz se registró. Bien es cierto que pudiera entenderse que aun siguen sin gustarle los deportes, pero eso no importa, ni es relevante para el caso. Ya que se refiere a un tiempo específico.



kzman said:


> Pero lo que se ve en general en este lado del mundo es usar el PPC para  acciones continuas del pasado hasta ahora y el PPS para acciones pasadas  terminadas. Mientras que al otro lado, para mi percepción, el PPC el  PPC son parecidos, con la diferencia el primero es para acciones pasadas  recientes o que tienen influencia con el presente y el segundo para un  pasado lejano.


 Ni más ni menos.


----------



## kunvla

Nipnip said:


> Aquí el la descripción de la acción queda delimitada por un marco temporal preciso - el pasado, y específicamente un pasado hasta la fecha en que la actriz de registró. Bien es cierto que pudiera entenderse que aun siguen sin gustarle los deportes, pero eso no importa, ni es relevante para el caso. Ya que se refiere a un tiempo específico.


Así lo entendí yo también, es decir, vino a registrarse para ser bailarina, pero le ofrecieron para elegir las dos opciones restantes: actuación o deportes. Y ya que deportes nunca (esto es, nunca antes y en aquel momento tampoco) le gustaron, elegió actuación.

Saludos,


----------



## mokka2

Vale, entiendo que dicen que en esta frase da igual si usas un tiempo u otro, ¿Entonces en México si dices que ha llovido es que llueve? ¿Pueden afirmar eso los mejicanos? jazmin no sé si lo tiene claro por lo que me dijo ...


----------



## Maggydch

" hoy ha llovido mucho"
"este año no ha llovido mucho"
"en lo que va del mes he rebajado dos kilos (y espero bajar otro).
" no he almorzado todavía". (Todavía+ no= PP.
"Esta semana he ido tres veces al cine"
No significa necesariamente que sigue lloviendo, pero el día no ha terminado (o el año, o la semana, o el mes).

Dentro de un tiempo diré:
ayer llovió mucho, el año pasado casi no llovió, el mes pasado rebajé tres kilos, la semana pasada fui cuatro veces el cine, ayer me salté el almuerzo.

Así nos sale naturalmente por estos lados a los nativos.
Cuando lo enseño, hay que razonar. Ni modo.

He disfrutado este hilo. (Son las 11:50 am en Caracas).


----------



## kunvla

mokka2 said:


> Vale, entiendo que dicen que en esta frase da igual si usas un tiempo u otro, ¿Entonces en México si dices que ha llovido es que llueve? ¿Pueden afirmar eso los mejicanos? jazmin no sé si lo tiene claro por lo que me dijo ...


Hola. Mientras estás esperando la respuesta de los otros mexicanos, podrías releer lo que ha escrito *jazmin* (es mexicana) en el mensaje #14:


jazmin1492 said:


> [...] para expresar  algo que aún no termina y continua sí empleo el PPC, _hoy ha llovido  mucho_ (no ha parado de llover, sigue lloviendo) eso entiendo yo por _hoy ha llovido mucho_  y para expresar eso no voy a decir ¨hoy llovió mucho¨ porque _hoy llovió  mucho_ entiendo por esa oración que llovió mucho pero que ya dejo de  llover, que la lluvia ya cesó [...]


Por lo que explica creo que ella lo tiene bastante claro. Pero esperemos a qué digan los otros mexicanos al respecto, tal vez pase por aquí *flljob*.

Saludos,


----------



## mokka2

jazmin1492 said:


> Nipnip oh sí he visto ese programa que me comentas, es verdad yo al escuchar eso entiendo por esa oración que le gustaban pero ya no, ¨siempre me gustaron los caballos, pero... pero si escucho esa frase en ese mismo programa por parte de ese hombre yo entendería lo que quiso dar a entender puesto que ese hombre ama a los caballos! pero yo en su lugar hubiera dicho ¨siempre me han gustado los caballos¨ Aunque en México también es común que la gente diga una frase similar, me tocó escucharlo en mi salón de clases y sí se entiende igual, todo depende también que tanta atención tienes en la conversación o en el tema que están hablando.



Si kunvla, pero aquí me lié. Creo que dice que en México también oye que la gente lo dice como en Argentina.


----------



## Nipnip

mokka2 said:


> Si kunvla, pero aquí me lié. Creo que dice que en México también oye que la gente lo dice como en Argentina.



Contexto, contexto, contexto.

_Hoy ha llovido mucho._ 

Puede o no estar lloviendo en este momento, pero sí ha llovido durante el día y tenemos elementos para predecir que volverá a llover antes de que termine.

La generalidad de este uso ya se dio. _Un hecho en el pasado que continua en el presente, o bien, si no existe en el presente tiene calidad de recurrente (puede pasar en cualquier momento), hay probabilidad o intención de que sea recurrente._


----------



## Pixidio

Nipnip said:


> Contexto, contexto, contexto.
> 
> _Hoy ha llovido mucho._
> 
> Puede o no estar lloviendo en este momento, pero sí ha llovido durante el día y tenemos elementos para predecir que volverá a llover antes de que termine.
> 
> La generalidad de este uso ya se dio. _Un hecho en el pasado que continua en el presente, o bien, si no existe en el presente tiene calidad de recurrente (puede pasar en cualquier momento), hay probabilidad o intención de que sea recurrente._



Te faltó: las consecuencias de aquél hecho pasado tienen repercusión directa en el presente o simplemente el hecho permanece en el presente "subjetivo" del hablante (este es un uso más "poético" o literario si se quiere).


----------



## Nipnip

Pixidio said:


> Te faltó: las consecuencias de aquél hecho pasado tienen repercusión directa en el presente o simplemente el hecho permanece en el presente "subjetivo" del hablante (este es un uso más "poético" o literario si se quiere).





No me faltó, simplemente estaba describiendo el uso del perfecto en el español mexicano. Lo que tú apuntas es precisamente la diferencia entre el español mexicano y el de España. En México es completamente irrelevante si la acción tiene efectos en el presente, debe ser la acción misma (no sus efectos) la que perdure en el presente. De ahí mi comparación; _me caí vs me he caído. _

Ciertamente este uso queda limitado para usos literarios o frases establecidas: _He dicho. _Al concluir un discurso. En el habla espontánea se puede llegar a dar pero siempre con una carga enfática muy puntual, para expresar sorpresa, enfado, alegría exacerbados. 

_¡Pero qué diablos has hecho!

_Este tipo de oraciones igual las puede decir un español o un mexicano, ya son afectadas de por sí, así es que el uso del tiempo aquí pasa casi desapercibido.


----------



## Pixidio

Nipnip said:


> No me faltó, simplemente estaba describiendo el uso del perfecto en el español mexicano. Lo que tú apuntas es precisamente la diferencia entre el español mexicano y el de España. En México es completamente irrelevante si la acción tiene efectos en el presente, debe ser la acción misma (no sus efectos) la que perdure en el presente. De ahí mi comparación; _me caí vs me he caído. _
> 
> Ciertamente este uso queda limitado para usos literarios o frases establecidas: _He dicho. _Al concluir un discurso. En el habla espontánea se puede llegar a dar pero siempre con una carga enfática muy puntual, para expresar sorpresa, enfado, alegría exacerbados.
> 
> _¡Pero qué diablos has hecho!
> 
> _Este tipo de oraciones igual las puede decir un español o un mexicano, ya son afectadas de por sí, así es que el uso del tiempo aquí pasa casi desapercibido.



¡Ups! bueno, entonces en tal caso no dije nada. Lo que pasa por meterse en hilos con 15 respuestas sin leerlas previamente.


----------



## Nipnip

Pixidio said:


> ¡Ups! bueno, entonces en tal caso no *he dicho* nada. Lo que pasa por meterse en hilos con 15 respuestas sin leerlas previamente.


----------



## jazmin1492

Nipnip said:


> Contexto, contexto, contexto.
> 
> _Hoy ha llovido mucho._
> 
> *Puede o no estar lloviendo en este momento, pero sí ha llovido durante el día* y tenemos elementos para predecir que volverá a llover antes de que termine.
> 
> La generalidad de este uso ya se dio. _Un hecho en el pasado que continua en el presente, o bien, si no existe en el presente tiene calidad de recurrente (puede pasar en cualquier momento), hay probabilidad o intención de que sea recurrente._


Exactamente Nipnip ¨Hoy ha llovido mucho¨ puede ser que no ha parado de llover como ya comentamos (ya hemos comentado), como también puede ya no estar lloviendo pero igual estamos indicando que llovió mucho (ha llovido mucho) y que puede que continué la lluvia, exactamente es como lo manejamos...


----------



## jazmin1492

mokka2 said:


> Si kunvla, pero aquí me lié. Creo que dice que en México también oye que la gente lo dice como en Argentina.


 Sí en México también se escucha como en el ejemplo del hombre que ama a los caballos, ¨siempre me gustaron¨ e igual se entiende, por ejemplo mi amiga y yo estamos jugando videojuegos y yo le digo ¨eres muy buena para jugar¨ y ella me dice ¨es que siempre me gustaron los videojuegos¨ y yo igual entiendo rápidamente que desde siempre le han gustado los videojuegos, aunque yo en su lugar diría ¨siempre me han gustado los videojuegos¨ para indicar que desde siempre hasta hoy me siguen gustando los videojuegos...


----------



## jazmin1492

¡Ups! bueno, entonces en tal caso no dije nada. Lo que pasa por meterse en hilos con 15 respuestas sin leerlas previamente.
¡Ups! bueno, entonces en tal caso no *he dicho nada. Lo que pasa por meterse en hilos con 15 respuestas sin leerlas previamente.*

¡Ups! bueno, entonces en tal caso no dije nada. Lo que pasa por meterse en hilos con 15 respuestas sin leerlas previamente.Ves es que cuando ya estamos acostumbrados a escucharlo así, y la gente de nuestro alrededor siempre usa el PPS por ende uno termina usándolo también y es que varía mucho su uso como ya hemos comentado, si yo fuera de España probablemente estaría acostumbrada a usar el PPC y tomaría el uso que ellos le dan, pero me toco ser mexicana y acá así lo escuchamos cuando es que se escucha el PPC  pero últimamente me gusta mucho ver películas españolas o películas con doblaje español de España para notar exactamente que tanto se diferencia del español de américa y pues sea como sea todos igual nos entendemos, yo entiendo a la perfección las películas españolas y los doblajes españoles


----------



## jazmin1492

Noticia de Yahoo México (hoy) dice así

¨Ha causado sensación en la red, por la forma de manejar y manipular los balones de basquetbol.¨ Con grandes habilidades para mover el balón, esta niña de ocho años es la sensación en la red.  en el encabezado dice lo primero, entrando a la nota dice lo otro ¨con grandes habilidades...¨ la noticia es de hoy y la niña es sensación en las redes hoy! actualmente! aquí se ve claramente que manejamos el PPC para especificar algo que actualmente está y sigue, si la noticia en su encabezado dijera ¨causó sensación en la red...¨ entenderíamos por eso que causó sensación pero que ya paró ese furor, ese escándalo, esa sensación. otra forma que se podría emplear en el encabezado es ¨causa sensación en la red...¨


----------



## mokka2

Claro, pero ¿no será por el verbo presente que le ponen luego?. Igual que aquí: 

"Con gritos, risas, una guitarra y hasta un gran coro, los pequeños *causaron* sensación debido a la ternura que provocan al cantar". http://vidayestilo.terra.com.mx/muj...5f5ebaf4ea008310VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html


----------



## kunvla

(1) "Ha causado sensación en la red, por la forma de manejar y manipular los balones de basquetbol." Con grandes habilidades para mover el balón, esta niña de ocho años es la sensación en la red.

(2) "Con gritos, risas, una guitarra y hasta un gran coro, los pequeños causaron sensación debido a la ternura que provocan al cantar." 

Digo cómo lo veo yo: En el primer ejemplo no sólo se informa, sino que se pone el énfasis en el acontecimiento, es un anuncio afectado, el afecto perdura o/y la niña sigue causar sensación, al contario del segundo en que sólo se informa de lo que aconteció.

Saludos,


----------



## Nipnip

De acuerdo con Kunvla, el primero remarca el hecho de que la niña deslumbra a quienes la ven. El segundo hecho simplemente relatá lo que _aconteció_ en una fiesta. Si los niños del coro fueran prodigios de los cuales se esperan más noticias, definitivamente se hubiera usado el compuesto, e inclusive el presente a solas.


----------



## mokka2

Nipnip, es que yo imagino que tu eres un productor mejicano, y te dicen eso, y tu piensas: no vale la pena invertir poque como es un éxito que acabó no vale la pena relanzarlo. ¿En serio tu entiendes que la frase dice eso?


----------



## Nipnip

mokka2 said:


> Nipnip, es que yo imagino que tu eres un productor mejicano, y te dicen eso, y tu piensas: no vale la pena invertir poque como es un éxito que acabó no vale la pena relanzarlo. ¿En serio tu entiendes que la frase dice eso?


Hombre, qué imaginación. 

Sí, sí entiendo eso.


----------



## mokka2

Me parece muy raro lo que dices, me pregunto si jazmin opina lo mismo.


----------



## jazmin1492

mokka2 said:


> Nipnip, es que yo imagino que tu eres un productor mejicano, y te dicen eso, y tu piensas: no vale la pena invertir poque como es un éxito que acabó no vale la pena relanzarlo. ¿En serio tu entiendes que la frase dice eso?


Bueno literalmente eso me dice la nota,  ¨causaron¨ ya pasó pero luego dice ¨debido a la ternura que *provocan* al cantar¨ es decir actualmente provocan ¨provocan dan de que hablar, además el sólo hecho de que ya han causado sensación significa que los niños llaman la atención y tienen carisma y un sólo verbo que está en pasado no le resta mérito a los niños y su éxito puede continuar, pero como indicaron si esperaran más noticias y revuelo por parte de esos niños habrían empleado el PPC o hasta el presente ¨causan...¨


----------



## jazmin1492

kunvla said:


> (1) "Ha causado sensación en la red, por la forma de manejar y manipular los balones de basquetbol." Con grandes habilidades para mover el balón, esta niña de ocho años es la sensación en la red.
> 
> (2) "Con gritos, risas, una guitarra y hasta un gran coro, los pequeños causaron sensación debido a la ternura que provocan al cantar."
> 
> Digo cómo lo veo yo: En el primer ejemplo no sólo se informa, sino que se pone el énfasis en el acontecimiento, es un anuncio afectado, el afecto perdura o/y la niña sigue causar sensación, al contario del segundo en que sólo se informa de lo que aconteció.
> 
> Saludos,


exactamente kunvla así mismo lo veo yo, comparto tu opinión


----------



## chileno

Julvenzor said:


> Si se ha sentido agredida por su habla, ni caso. Exprésese como desee. Eso sí, ambos tiempos no son equivalentes en absoluto. Mientras que en México y otros lugares queda como un tiempo de uso ocasional. En España se vincula a: 1) todo lo sucedido inmediatamente 2) algo sucedido en el pasado que sigue perdurando/afectando.
> 
> Hace uno o dos años, un chico canario en la universidad me vio con la palma ensangrentada (me había caído practicando deporte antes de ir a clases) y me dijo: _¿Qué te pasó?_ Yo lo comprendí, claro. Después de tantas telenovelas, era imposible no entenderlo. Pero esbocé para mí una sonrisa. Para la mayoría de España, si algo todavía está presente y no ha terminado su efecto (la mano aún me sangraba) se utiliza la forma compuesta. A nosotros el pretérito nos deja la sensación de que eso ya acabó y ya no pasa nada... con lo que aún me dolía. Uy.
> 
> Un saludo.



O sea, que de acuerdo a lo que está destacado en rojo, cuando el chico ese te preguntó, tú todavía seguías cayendo. Y entiendo lo de "afectando", solo que decidimos enfocarnos en ;a acción, que en tú caso, fue lo que llevó a que tu mano estuviera sangrando.

Yo, al igual que todos los de este lado, pienso que se pueden usar indistintamente.


----------



## Pixidio

chileno said:


> O sea, que de acuerdo a lo que está destacado en rojo, cuando el chico ese te preguntó, tú todavía seguías cayendo. Y entiendo lo de "afectando", solo que decidimos enfocarnos en ;a acción, que en tú caso, fue lo que llevó a que tu mano estuviera sangrando.
> 
> Yo, al igual que todos los de este lado, pienso que se pueden usar indistintamente.



Es una forma muy directa de (in)comprenderlo. El perfecto te indica un hecho concluso. Me caí, me golpeé y punto. Hoy eso no me afecta en nada. En cambio el compuesto te da la pauta por si solo de que se trata de un hecho con implicancias en tu presente (me caí, me lastimé, me duele la mano y estoy sangrando). Aunque sí. Para mí cualquiera indica un hecho pasado y lo demás se agrega por contexto pero de no aplicar diferencias en el uso a negar la existencia de una diferencia y sostener que mientras hablaba se seguía cayendo (o seguía lloviendo como leí antes) media una interpretación medio torcida a mi gusto.


----------



## Ludaico

mokka2 said:


> Es lo mismo uno que otro significan lo mismo. Ningún español dice me caí porque fue ayer o la semana pasada o lo que sea, esas divisiones de tiempo no tienen sentido, nadie piensa en eso, solo dicen me he caído o me caí.



Incluso no es raro oír decir "_me acabo de caer_", cuando la cosa sucedió hace un ratico.
Saludos.


----------



## chileno

Lo cual lleva al caso contrario.

- Me he caído.
- ¿Te ha pasado algo con esa caída?
- No
- ¡Qué bueno que no te haya pasado nada!


----------



## mokka2

jazmin1492 said:


> Bueno literalmente eso me dice la nota,  ¨causaron¨ ya pasó pero luego dice ¨debido a la ternura que *provocan* al cantar¨ es decir actualmente provocan ¨provocan dan de que hablar, además el sólo hecho de que ya han causado sensación significa que los niños llaman la atención y tienen carisma y un sólo verbo que está en pasado no le resta mérito a los niños y su éxito puede continuar, pero como indicaron si esperaran más noticias y revuelo por parte de esos niños habrían empleado el PPC o hasta el presente ¨causan...¨



Te contradices, dices que está claro que el verbo dice que tienen éxito pero como que al decir eso es que no pueden esperarse más noticias, pero que no significa que su éxito no puede continuar. ¿De verdad en esa frase por decirse en México es algo que funciona? Se puede querer decir, y entenderse, no se bien el que ¿que es un éxito moderado? (porque además no es el caso de esa noticia).


----------



## Nipnip

Hoy en un programa de tele mexicano, la conductora dijo respecto a una productora: "me dio un consejo buenísimo, que me sirvió hasta hoy". No veo casi la televisión pero creo que a la conductora la había visto un par de veces antes en otros programas y algo me llamó la atención de ella, siento que no es mexicana. Hoy más me sorprendió cuando dijo eso, lo que pasa es que su acento es de televisión y si es extranjera apenas si tiene algún deje, quizá sea de alguna parte específica de México donde el uso de este tiempo sea aceptable. Para mí, naturalmente debió haber dicho: "que me ha servido hasta el día de hoy".


----------



## chileno

Nipnip said:


> Hoy en un programa de tele mexicano, la conductora dijo respecto a una productora: "me dio un consejo buenísimo, que me sirvió hasta hoy". No veo casi la televisión pero creo que a la conductora la había visto un par de veces antes en otros programas y algo me llamó la atención de ella, siento que no es mexicana. Hoy más me sorprendió cuando dijo eso, lo que pasa es que su acento es de televisión y si es extranjera apenas si tiene algún deje, quizá sea de alguna parte específica de México donde el uso de este tiempo sea aceptable. Para mí, naturalmente debió haber dicho: "que me ha servido hasta el día de hoy".



Te entiendo perfectamente. Yo también habría dicho "me ha servido hasta el día de hoy"

Pero que pasa, siguiendo con el ejemplo de la bicicleta: Te has caído de la bicicleta, sea hace un minuto o dos horas atrás, y te sigue doliendo donde te "has pegado" cuando "te has caído". ¿Todavía te duele por lo tanto nos has terminado de caerte?



Perdona que sea tan espeso, pero no le veo sentido. Creo que los dos tiempos hablan de lo mismo, pero no siempre, como en el caso de la bici o el caso que citaste.


----------



## Nipnip

chileno said:


> Te entiendo perfectamente. Yo también habría dicho "me ha servido hasta el día de hoy"
> 
> Pero que pasa, siguiendo con el ejemplo de la bicicleta: Te has caído de la bicicleta, sea hace un minuto o dos horas atrás, y te sigue doliendo donde te "has pegado" cuando "te has caído". ¿Todavía te duele por lo tanto nos has terminado de caerte?
> 
> 
> 
> Perdona que sea tan espeso, pero no le veo sentido. Creo que los dos tiempos hablan de lo mismo, pero no siempre, como en el caso de la bici o el caso que citaste.



Chileno. En tres o cuatros mensajes he dicho que ésta es la diferencia entre el español de España y el de México. En México este tipo de acciones sólo se construyen con el pretérito simple, pues la acción es muy puntual, te caiste y tan tan. No importa si fue hace dos horas o dos segundos, ni importan tampoco las consecuencias. En México "me he caído" sólo funciona en frases como "cada vez que me he caído, me he vuelto a levantar más airoso", porque como ya hemos establecido, es probable que a lo largo de tu vida vuelvas a caer.


----------



## Maggydch

"me dio un consejo buenísimo, que me sirvió hasta ahora..."
me atrevería a apostar que la conductora que Nipnip menciona puede ser argentina. Tengo familiares allá y dicen, por ejemplo, "todavía no llegó", cuando yo diría "...no ha llegado" .
en el otro extremo están los peruanos que usan muchísimo los compuestos, " he venido", " hemos almorzado".
Los chilenos y los venezolanos estaríamos en el centro. De manera que no hay uniformidad en el continente en esta cuestión.
¡Vivan las diferencias!


----------



## More od Solzi

En Buenos Aires: _¿Ya llegó?  -Espero que haya llegado ayer._
En Sevilla:  _¿Ya ha llegado?  -Espero que llegara ayer.

_En la Argentina se neutralizaron las diferencias entre PPC y PPS, habiendo regiones que prefieren la forma compuesta (en las provincias andinas:_ He comprado un auto hace dos años_. _Mi padre ha muerto hace 20 años_),
y regiones que prefieren la forma simpe (en el resto de la Argentina: _Vino hoy. No llovió mucho este año. Ya te lo dije. ¿Qué pasó?. ¡Ayudame por favor, me caí! Floppy hizo ultimamente una infartante producción para la revista Hombre)_.

En la escritura se usan más las formas de la primera persona (plural) para diferenciarse de las formas del presente: _Hemos encontrado (pasado) ~ Encontramos (presente)_:
_Lo encontré, lo encontraste, lo encontró, lo hemos encontrado, lo encontraron, lo encontraron_
(pero con los adverbios pasados: _lo encontré ayer, lo encontraste ayer, lo encontró ayer, lo encontramos ayer, lo encontraron ayer, lo encontraron ayer_).


----------



## BromKaisarus

kunvla said:


> (1) "Ha causado sensación en la red, por la forma de manejar y manipular los balones de basquetbol." Con grandes habilidades para mover el balón, esta niña de ocho años es la sensación en la red.
> 
> (2) "Con gritos, risas, una guitarra y hasta un gran coro, los pequeños causaron sensación debido a la ternura que provocan al cantar."
> 
> Digo cómo lo veo yo: En el primer ejemplo no sólo se informa, sino que se pone el énfasis en el acontecimiento, es un anuncio afectado, el afecto perdura o/y la niña sigue causar sensación, al contario del segundo en que sólo se informa de lo que aconteció.
> 
> Saludos,



Ni más ni menos.

El primer ejemplo dice que la acción perdura hasta ahora.
El segundo ejemplo nos dice lo que pasó, pero puede ser que no tiene mucho tiempo que causaron sensación.

Así es como también lo entiendo.


----------



## flljob

jazmin1492 said:


> aun así sigo un poco dudosa respecto a este tema, fuera de lo demás, ¿es correcto usar el pretérito simple para acciones que hice en el mismo día? *Para mí, sí. *¨hoy comí delicioso, disfruté la comida como nunca¨ ¨hoy he comido delicioso, he disfrutado la comida como nunca¨ yo siempre usaría la primera, pero bueno qué diferencia hay entre esas dos y si ambas son correctas, *En España usan más el antepresente.*   mejor me quedó con mi pretérito simple al que estoy adaptada. *Yo también.
> *
> 
> 
> entiendo que nos heredararon el idioma *(no nos lo heredaron, lo hablamos desde que llegamos a México en el S. XVI) * pero no es justo que traten de obligarnos a hablar exactamente como ellos, porque nunca se podrá, hay muchas diferencias pero igual nos entendemos y creo yo eso es lo más importante el que hablemos diferente no nos hace ignorantes ni que hablemos peor o mejor que otros...


 *Yo usaría el antepresente cuando el tiempo en que se desarrolla la acción no ha concluido. Por ejemplo: ¿Qué has hecho este verano? He ido al mar, he leído mucho. Pero: ¿Qué hiciste en la primavera? Fui a la playa, leí mucho.
*
*Saludos*


----------



## flljob

Nipnip said:


> Hoy en un programa de tele mexicano, la conductora dijo respecto a una productora: "me dio un consejo buenísimo, que me sirvió hasta hoy" *Yo habría dicho "me ha servido hasta hoy" si es que me sigue sirviendo. Si ya me dejó de servir, habría dicho "me sirvió hasta hoy"* No veo casi la televisión pero creo que a la conductora la había visto un par de veces antes en otros programas y algo me llamó la atención de ella, siento que no es mexicana. *Yo también diría que no es mexicana. A quienes he oído no diferenciar entre los dos tiempos es a los argentinos. *Hoy más me sorprendió cuando dijo eso, lo que pasa es que su acento es de televisión y si es extranjera apenas si tiene algún deje, quizá sea de alguna parte específica de México donde el uso de este tiempo sea aceptable. Para mí, naturalmente debió haber dicho: "que me ha servido hasta el día de hoy".



*​Saludos*


----------



## flljob

kunvla said:


> (1) "Ha causado sensación en la red, por la forma de manejar y manipular los balones de basquetbol." Con grandes habilidades para mover el balón, esta niña de ocho años es la sensación en la red.* Yo entendería que la niña sigue llamando la atención. Todavía hay mucha gente a la que le llama la atención.
> *
> (2) "Con gritos, risas, una guitarra y hasta un gran coro, los pequeños causaron sensación debido a la ternura que provocan al cantar." *Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas al respecto.*
> 
> Digo cómo lo veo yo: En el primer ejemplo no sólo se informa, sino que se pone el énfasis en el acontecimiento, es un anuncio afectado, el afecto perdura o/y la niña sigue causar sensación, al contario del segundo en que sólo se informa de lo que aconteció.
> 
> Saludos,



Saludos


----------



## flljob

Nipnip said:


> Hoy en un programa de tele mexicano, la conductora dijo respecto a una productora: "me dio un consejo buenísimo, que me sirvió hasta hoy". *Si fuera mexicana y todavía le sirve el consejo, habría dicho "...me ha servido hasta hoy". Si el consejo dejó de servirle hoy, una mexicana habría dicho "me dio un consejo que me sirvió hasta hoy"*. Me parece que en Argentina es frecuente no diferenciar entre las dos formas.



Saludos


----------



## mokka2

flljob said:


> *Yo usaría el antepresente cuando el tiempo en que se desarrolla la acción no ha concluido. Por ejemplo: ¿Qué has hecho este verano? He ido al mar, he leído mucho. Pero: ¿Qué hiciste en la primavera? Fui a la playa, leí mucho.
> 
> **Saludos*



... ¿Y que pasa si en otoño preguntas que has hecho en primavera?


----------



## flljob

Usaría el pretérito simple.
Si mi pregunta se refiere a algo que sucede en la mañana y ya es de noche, diría: "¿Qué hiciste en la mañana?"
Si todavía es de mañana: "¿Qué has hecho [durante esta mañana, que todavía no termina]?

Saludos



mokka2 said:


> Vale, entiendo que dicen que en esta frase da igual si usas un tiempo u otro, ¿Entonces en México si dices que ha llovido es que llueve? ¿Pueden afirmar eso los mejicanos? jazmin no sé si lo tiene claro por lo que me dijo ...



No. Lo que se entiende, si dices "ha llovido", es que todavía es temporada de lluvias y existe la posibilidad de que volverá a llover. Si la temporada de lluvias ya pasó, diríamos "este año llovió mucho".


----------



## mokka2

Entonces si en México digo que he meado ¿Es que volveré a hacerlo pronto? ¿Antes de las 12 de la noche?.


----------



## flljob

He meado quinientas mil veces desde hace un mes, pero como todavía no me muero seguiré meando mucho más.
Si estoy muerto, en el otro mundo diría: meé mucho, y no lo volveré a hacer.


----------



## mokka2

Pero ¿Por qué añadirás que no lo volverás a hacer? ¿Es por que en el cielo no hay solo mexicanos, para que quede claro que no mearás en el cielo?


----------



## flljob

Porque los angelitos no tenemos ese tipo de necesides. Lo hice y no lo volveré a hacer. He pecado, y como existe la posibilidad de volver a pecar, puesto que estoy vivo, uso el antepresente.


----------



## mokka2

Entonces ¿Si dices 'pequé' es que ya no cometerás ese pecado en vida?.


----------



## flljob

Depende. Anoche pequé. La noche ya se acabó. Pequé anoche pero hoy volveré a pecar. Sería bueno que leyeras sobre aspecto y sobre telicidad.

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

¿Y si dices pequé durante la noche?


----------



## flljob

Si digo eso creo que me voy a ir al infierno.

Yo te sugiero que leas sobre aspecto y telicidad. En España, se usa de manera diferente. En México se usa como en el resto de Hispanoamérica, a excepción, tal vez, de Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Llovió intenso en el surponiente de la ciudad

http://www.informador.com.mx/mexico/2009/139193/6/llovio-intenso-en-el-surponiente-de-la-ciudad.htm

¿Como interpretamos esta frase? ...


----------



## flljob

Como una actividad que cesó.


----------



## mokka2

Claro pero si dices que ha llovido también cesó. Si dices que llovía ya no llueve, si dices que lloviera tampoco.


----------



## flljob

Te lo pongo mucho más fácil:
Siempre he sabido que me quiere
En ese momento supe que me casaría con ella

¿Notas la diferencia?

Si te interesa, te sugiero que leas "El aspecto léxico" de Yuko Morimoto, y "Telicidad y composicionalidad en la frase verbal", de Pico de los Cobos. El segundo es terriblemente aburrido; si eres valiente, ¡éntrale!

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

- Oye ¿Y él te quiere?

- Siempre he sabido que me quiere.

- ¿Pero crees que te seguirá queriendo?

 - Pues no ves que te digo que si, que te lo digo con el pretérito perfecto compuesto.

...


----------



## flljob

¡Por fin!, lo estamos logrando. Si hubieras usado el pretérito simple:
-Oye, ¿y él te quiere?
-*Siempre supe que me quiere. (Respuesta ilógica, la falta de concordancia de tiempos es clarísima)

Saludos


----------



## flljob

mokka2 said:


> Claro pero si dices que ha llovido también cesó. Si dices que llovía ya no llueve, si dices que lloviera tampoco.



Si usas el antepresente, "ha llovido", se entiende como una _iteración_.


----------



## mokka2

¿Que llovió dos veces?


----------



## flljob

mokka2 said:


> ¿Que llovió dos veces?



Cuando menos (en España creo que es "como menos"). Lo importante es lo iterativo, lo repetitivo.

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Pero en ese caso dices llovió mucho de forma intermitente, o llovió mucho durante este mes. Que este significado lo transmites al decir ha llovido mucho es raro.


----------



## Nipnip

mokka2 said:


> Que este significado lo transmites al decir ha llovido mucho es raro.


 No, no es raro, es de hecho la forma más común en México de establecer algo así.

Llovió mucho: anectódicto, llovió en un tiempo y una circunstancia determinada y puntual.
Ha llovido mucho: en los últimos días, mes, años. El contexto nos dirá el periodo de tiempo durante el cual ha llovido intermitentemente o durante el cual *existe la probabilidad *de que vuelva a llover.



Nipnip said:


> Ciertamente este uso queda limitado para usos literarios o frases establecidas: _He dicho. _Al concluir un discurso. En el habla espontánea se puede llegar a dar pero siempre con una carga enfática *muy puntual, para expresar sorpresa, enfado, alegría exacerbados. *
> 
> _¡Pero qué diablos has hecho!
> 
> _Este tipo de oraciones igual las puede decir un español o un mexicano, ya son afectadas de por sí, así es que el uso del tiempo aquí pasa casi desapercibido.



Este post es parte en relación a una aportación de Pixidio, donde indico que el uso del compuesto en México para acciones terminadas queda reservado para la literatura o para acciones pasadas cuando se quiere hacer mucho enfásis en la acción. Estaba viendo una riña callejera de una familia en Campeche, el padre aparte de un manazo a la hija y la madre encolerizada responde espontaneamente:

_¡Has tocado a mi hija, has tocado a mi hija!_

En cualquier otra circunstancia hubiera dicho: _le pegaste a mi hija. _


----------



## mokka2

Sigo diciendo que es raro, que dijera le pegaste a mi hija y es que no puede ser que no es la primera vez.


----------



## flljob

mokka2 said:


> Sigo diciendo que es raro, que dijera le pegaste a mi hija y es que no puede ser que no es la primera vez.


No es raro, cuando menos en México, porque, aunque es un "logro", la forma compuesta le da un sentido de "iteración".

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Ya, pero es extraño que si dices le pegaste sea a propósito de decir pero fue una sola vez. No creo que nadie piense en eso al hablar en alguna circunstancia.


----------



## flljob

Si dices "lo golpeó", lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es que fue solo una vez; pero con una construcción adverbial durativa: lo golpeó durante toda su infancia, se entiende como una iteración. Además, si dices _siempre lo golpeó_ se entiende que fue un evento iterativo, pero que no volverá a suceder. Si dices _siempre lo ha golpeado_, yo lo entiendo como un acto iterativo en el pasado pero que sigue sucediendo y muy probablemente seguirá sucediendo.

En España el pretérito compuesto se usa de manera diferente. Para mí, entender _mi abuela se ha muerto_ es muy difícil. Solo se puede morir una vez, y si usas el pretérito compuesto, en México lo entiendes como una iteración, lo que es imposible.

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Pero tu piensas eso porque lo dice el libro de gramática ¿Pero si un mexicano oye mi abuela se ha muerto la frase le confunde?.
Lo de la iteración lo dices tu ahora, antes dijeron que es que tu abuela murió hace poco. Incluso habría que entender algo como que eso ocurrió pero no te importa, por otra explicación que dieron.


----------



## flljob

No. Entendemos que cuando alguien dice, "mi abuela ha muerto", en realidad quiso decir "mi abuela murió". Si no hubiera leído sobre telicidad y aspecto, no podría explicar en qué consiste lo raro de la oración, pero de cualquier manera me habría parecido muy rara. Ahora sé, después de haberlo leído, que lo raro de la frase se debe al aspecto.

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Pero si es verdad que el tiempo verbal dice algo diferente sabrías porqué te sonó raro, por lo que significa para ti, no necesitarías leerlo.


----------



## flljob

Estimado mokka2 (lo pongo en masculino porque es el género no marcado), cuando no se conoce un concepto, es imposible definirlo. Estoy seguro de que captas perfectamente bien la diferencia entre "come tortilla" y "se come la tortilla". ¿Podrías definir en qué consiste la diferencia?


----------



## mokka2

No veo diferencia.


----------



## flljob

La diferencia es que la primera es una actividad, y la segunda, una efectuación.
La primera no tiene un inicio ni un final definidos, es algo que acostumbra hacer esa persona: comer tortilla. La segunda tiene un final definido, en cuanto se acabe la tortilla, la actividad termina. La primera es atélica; la segunda, télica.

Para mí la diferencia es clarísima, pero hace algún tiempo no habría podido explicar en qué consiste esta.

Saludos


----------



## Nipnip

mokka2 said:


> Sigo diciendo que es raro, que dijera le pegaste a mi hija y es que no puede ser que no es la primera vez.



A mí lo que me parece raro este éste  post. No te entiendo.

Puede el padre haberle pegado a la muchacha mil veces, pero si se dice: le pegaste a mí hija sólo hay formas limitadas de entenderla:

1.- Se refiere a la última vez que le pegó (le pegaste a mi hijia).
2.- Se refiere a un periodo *terminado* de tiempo en que le pegó a la hija (cuando era niña, siempre le pegó)
3.- Se refiere a una vez *puntual *en el pesado en que la golpeó (el padré le pegó cuando llegó tarde a casa).

La única de estas tres oraciones que no requiere más contexto para entenderse es la primera.

Efectivamente, se puede usar tanto el compuesto como el simple para indicar la repetición de acciones en el pasado, sólo que como se ha establecido en el hilo unas 20 veces. Un tiempo se usa cuando a percepción del locutor ya no volverá a suceder la acción -da por concluida la acción y por terminado el período-, el otro tiempo se utiliza cuando el locutor siente que hay probabilidad de que vuelva a suceder.

Hoy llovió mucho: llovió 7 veces intermitentemente, pero ya las nubes se retiraron y la chica del tiempo dice que no habrá lluvias hasta la semana que entra. Tengo elementos para decidir que _hoy llovió.

_Hoy ha llovido mucho: llovió 7 veces intermitentemente, las nubes parece que tocan el suelo y la chica del tiempo anunció un huracán. Yo pienso que volverá a llover, la acción no ha terminado.

Desde luego, nadie se pone ha analizar los tiempos ni las probabilidades del clima al hablar, como no nos ponemos a analizar lo que decimos al momento de decirlo. El discurso es completamente esponténeo, pero desde luego tiene un porqué.

Cuando alguien dice _mi abuela ha muerto _no es que no se entienda, ¡faltaba más!_, _es que simplemente suena raro(particularmente a mí no me suena raro)_.
_


----------



## mokka2

Yo tuve la impresión de que mi abuela ha muerto no suena raro, porque es un tiempo verbal que se utiliza mucho en México, igual que el perfecto simple. Y como tu dices la gente no se piensa en decir una cosa u otra, y yo creo que es porque el significado connotativo no existe, y me lo confirman varias cosas que dijistéis.

Flljob no entiendió lo que tu al post mío que acabas de citar, dijo que no era raro en México. Tu dices que solo es iteración hacia el futuro, no hacia el pasado. Pero pones tres ejemplos donde la idea la dan las palabras de las frase:

Hoy llovió mucho: llovió 7 veces intermitentemente, pero ya las nubes se retiraron y la chica del tiempo dice que no habrá lluvias hasta la semana que entra. Tengo elementos para decidir que hoy llovió.

Hoy ha llovido mucho: llovió 7 veces intermitentemente, las nubes parece que tocan el suelo y la chica del tiempo anunció un huracán. Yo pienso que volverá a llover, la acción no ha terminado.

Lo que tu dices es que la chica del tiempo puede decir ha llovido y los espectadores entienden que seguirá probablemente la borrasca de lluvias. O que empiezas el segundo comunicado con llovió mucho y la gente comprende que el huracán no será hasta la semana que viene y aunque las nubes están muy bajas la presión no está baja (o lo que sea no entiendo de eso) y no lloverá.

Por eso digo que los dos tiempos verbales significan lo mismo.

Los tres puntos yo lo veo así:

Puede el padre haberle pegado a la muchacha mil veces, pero si se dice: le pegaste a mí hija sólo hay formas limitadas de entenderla:

 1.- Se refiere a la última vez que le pegó (le pegaste a mi hijia).
 2.- Se refiere a un periodo terminado de tiempo en que le pegó a la hija (cuando era niña, siempre le pegó)
 3.- Se refiere a una vez puntual en el pesado en que la golpeó (el padré le pegó cuando llegó tarde a casa).

 La única de estas tres oraciones que no requiere más contexto para entenderse es la primera.

1.- Se refiere a que le pegó (le pegaste a mi hijia).
2.- Se refiere a un periodo de tiempo en que le pegó a la hija 
 3.- Se refiere a una vez puntual en el pesado en que la golpeó (el padré le pegó cuando llegó tarde a casa).

Le pegaste no tiene porque referirse a la última vez que la pegó, porque puede que el niegue la primera vez que ocurrió (a lo mejor la última ella pegó primero, por poner un ejemplo).


----------



## flljob

El aspecto es un fenómeno lingüístico fundamentalmente composicional, aunque también es un hecho que existe el aspecto léxico. Lo composicional se nota, por ejemplo, en la diferencia entre: Juan comió tortila y Juan se comió la tortilla.

Lo demás está más que explicado.

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

flljob said:


> No. Entendemos que cuando alguien dice, "mi abuela ha muerto", en realidad quiso decir "mi abuela murió". Si no hubiera leído sobre telicidad y aspecto, no podría explicar en qué consiste lo raro de la oración, pero de cualquier manera me habría parecido muy rara. Ahora sé, después de haberlo leído, que lo raro de la frase se debe al aspecto.
> 
> Saludos[.
> 
> Mi abuela acaba de morir. Llamo a mi amiga y le digo: Mi abuela ha muerto. Pasan los años y lo cuento a mis hijos: Hoy hace diez años que murió mi abuela.
> 
> Supongo que esto no acaba aquí pero así es como lo decimos por aquí.


----------



## flljob

Así es. En España, el antepresente tiene un sentido diferente al que tiene en México. Esto ya lo dijimos hace un buen rato. El problema es que mokka2 no puede creer que espontáneamente los mexicanos muchos hispanoamericanos usen el antepresente con el sentido aspectual que ya explicamos. Los lingüistas lo único que hacen es tratar de explicar los fenómenos lingüísticos, no es al revés: los hablantes ajustan su lengua a lo que dicen los teóricos.

Saludos


----------



## Nipnip

Bashti said:


> Mi abuela acaba de morir. Llamo a mi amiga y le digo: Mi abuela ha muerto. Pasan los años y lo cuento a mis hijos: Hoy hace diez años que murió mi abuela.
> 
> Supongo que esto no acaba aquí pero así es como lo decimos por aquí.



Correcto. En México, por el contrario, entendemos el verbo "morir" como algo que sólo sucede una vez en la vida de alguien, por lo tanto una acción que no puede extenderse al presente, no hay probabilidad de que ocurra de nuevo. Una acción confinada a usarse con el pretérito simple.

_Repito que personalmente no me suena muy raro._
_
Ha muerto_ pudiera usarse en el caso de drama extremo del que hemos hablado o, bien, en la literatura con sentidos figurados.

Ha muerto, ha muerto - dicho por una hija en estado nervioso que sale del cuarto de hospital del padre, en el que este agonizaba.

_Con la vergúenza y humillación que has traído sobre esta familia, donde quiera que esté tu padre, que en paz descanse, seguramente hoy ha muerto otra vez._


----------



## mokka2

Lo que yo digo es que no hay diferencia de significado, porque es muy raro las cosas que decíais. Como que al decir yo siempre he sabido que me quiere es afirmar y me querrá.


----------



## flljob

Hay una gran diferencia de significado, tan clara como la que existe entre el imperfecto y el pretérito simple. Y la diferencia se nota espontáneamente, aunque no sepas nada de aspecto ni de eventos télicos. Nipnip dice que no le suena raro el "ha muerto", pero porque se basa en el sentido figurado de morir. En sentido recto, aquí suena rarísimo. ¿Y ves que el aspecto siempre tiene un contexto que ayuda a interpretarlo?

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

mokka2 said:


> No veo diferencia.



Pues yo la veo clarísima: Come tortilla significa que la come cuando se la ponen, vamos, que no tiene problema con la tortilla. Si se dijera que no come tortilla podríamos pensar  que no le gusta o le sienta mal, así que mejor no ponérsela. Si decimos que se come la tortilla nos referimos a una determinada tortilla que le gusta, no le gusta o le sienta como un tiro pero el asunto es que se la come. No sé cómo explicarlo gramaticalmente pero os aseguro que he dado de comer muchas tortillas a mucha gente. Hay algunos que no beben vino habitualmente pero sí beben el vino de Rioja porque les chifla.

Me parece que voy a quedar fatal y me voy a tener que comer la tortilla yo solita. Con vino, claro.


----------



## mokka2

flljob said:


> Hay una gran diferencia de significado, tan clara como la que existe entre el imperfecto y el pretérito simple. Y la diferencia se nota espontáneamente, aunque no sepas nada de aspecto ni de eventos télicos. Nipnip dice que no le suena raro el "ha muerto", pero porque se basa en el sentido figurado de morir. En sentido recto, aquí suena rarísimo. ¿Y ves que el aspecto siempre tiene un contexto que ayuda a interpretarlo?
> 
> Saludos



No te entiendo, si el contexto te dice el significado entonces pones el otro tiempo verbal y tambien te lo dice. En el diálogo que me inventé no hay contexto que dice siempre he sabido que me quiere es a la vez siempre he sabido que me querrá.


----------



## flljob

He sabido que me quieres. En México, aunque se entiende, suena raro. No creo que nadie lo diga así.
Siempre he sabido que me quieres. El agregar el adverbio lo convierte en algo permanente, en un estado. Es un pasado que se prolonga hasta el presente, con la probabilidad de que me sigas queriendo en el futuro.

Esta mañana *he encontrado *varios artículos que tratan del tema. Échales un vistazo.  Usé el antepresente porque seguramente *seguiré buscando* y *encontraré *muchos más.

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Pero si es que no es verdad eso, esta mañana he encontrado varios artículos que tratan del tema nadie te entenderá que volverás a buscar de nuevo.


----------



## flljob

Así lo haré, seguiré buscando, aunque lo que *encontré* *me ha enseñado muchísimo.* Y el haber aprendido sobre aspecto también te lo debo a ti.

Saludos, un abrazo


----------



## mokka2

Pues vaya, ¿Te leíste más artículos sobre eso por mi culpa? Mejor dejo de discutir entonces.


----------



## flljob

No por tu culpa, por mi curiosidad.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

mokka2 said:


> Lo que yo digo es que no hay diferencia de significado, porque es muy raro las cosas que decíais. Como que al decir _yo siempre he sabido que me quiere_ es afirmar _y me querrá_.


_Yo siempre he sabido que me quiere._

Esto quiere decir _sabía_, _sigo sabiendo_ y probablemente —si no me coge la dimencia senil— _seguiré sabiendo_ hasta que me muera. En cuanto a si ella lo va a seguir queriendo, no lo sabemos, ya que la frase en sí no afirma nada al respecto.

Saludos,


----------



## mokka2

kunvla said:


> _Yo siempre he sabido que me quiere._
> 
> Esto quiere decir _sabía_, _sigo sabiendo_ y probablemente —si no me coge la dimencia senil— _seguiré sabiendo_ hasta que me muera. En cuanto a si ella lo va a seguir queriendo, no lo sabemos, ya que la frase en sí no afirma nada al respecto.
> 
> Saludos,



Yo siempre supe que me quiere.

Esto quiere decir sabía, sigo sabiendo y probablemente —si no me coge la dimencia senil— seguiré sabiendo hasta que me muera. En cuanto a si ella lo va a seguir queriendo, no lo sabemos, ya que la frase en sí no afirma nada al respecto.


----------



## flljob

Quítale el adverbio y vas a notar la diferencia:
supe que me quiere
he sabido que me quiere

¿Sigues sin ver la diferencia?


----------



## Bashti

Qué lío tengo. ¿Y no es "supe que me quería"? Lo supe en un tiempo pasado. Evidentemente, entonces no podía saber que me iba a seguir queriendo ahora, a no ser que hubiera tenido una bola de cristal para ver el futuro. Podría  añadir "y sé que me sigue queriendo". También me vale "siempre he sabido que me quiere". Eso significa que lo lo sé desde hace mucho tiempo y que ahora también lo sé (porque no padezco amnesia) y me sigue queriendo, porque para eso estoy utilizando "me quiere" en presente. Ufff.


----------



## jazmin1492

*¿Qué pasó? ¿de qué me perdí?  ¿Qué ha pasado? ¿de qué me he perdido?  *





mokka2 said:


> Entonces si en México digo que he meado ¿Es que volveré a hacerlo pronto? ¿Antes de las 12 de la noche?.


¨He meado mucho el día de hoy¨ ¨he estado meando mucho hoy¨ es para lo único que yo usaría el PPC durante un día sea cual sea la oración, para hacer énfasis de que he meado mucho durante el día, si acabo yo de mear así haya sido hace un par de segundos, yo voy saliendo del baño y me preguntan ¿qué hacías tanto tiempo en el baño?  meé sólo eso (ya terminé de mear, la acción la estoy dando por terminada), o estaba meando, acabo de mear, ¿ya acabaste de mear? sí ya acabé de mear enseguida nos vamos.





Nipnip said:


> Chileno. En tres o cuatros mensajes he dicho que ésta es la diferencia entre el español de España y el de México. En México este tipo de acciones sólo se construyen con el pretérito simple, pues la acción es muy puntual, te caiste y tan tan. No importa si fue hace dos horas o dos segundos, ni importan tampoco las consecuencias. En México "me he caído" sólo funciona en frases como "cada vez que me he caído, me he vuelto a levantar más airoso", porque como ya hemos establecido, es probable que a lo largo de tu vida vuelvas a caer.


Exactamente Nipnip así mismo lo veo yo, o para hacer énfasis de que me he caído mucho durante el día ¨me he caído mucho el día de hoy, será que hoy amanecí con los dos píes izquierdos¨



flljob said:


> *Yo usaría el antepresente cuando el tiempo en que se desarrolla la acción no ha concluido. Por ejemplo: ¿Qué has hecho este verano? He ido al mar, he leído mucho. Pero: ¿Qué hiciste en la primavera? Fui a la playa, leí mucho.
> *
> *Saludos*


Hola, al PPC también se le llama Antepresente? son exactamente lo mismo cierto? es que siempre lo he conocido por pretérito compuesto o pretérito perfecto compuesto, yo estoy de acuerdo con el uso que tu le das a estos tiempos verbales, yo los usaría igual, pero por ejemplo si esa pregunta me la hicieron cuando yo estaba de vacaciones, porque decidí pasar parte del verano de vacaciones, y ahora ya regresé y mi familia me pregunta hija, ¿Cómo te fue? ¿qué hiciste durante las vacaciones de este verano? yo diría fui al mar y leí mucho, aunque el verano no termine y todo esto ha sucedido en el verano mis vacaciones ya pasaron, y por tanto mis acciones que realice durante las vacaciones también ya terminaron, pero el verano sigue presente pero todo lo que yo hice en mis vacaciones se quedó.


----------



## Bashti

Ni entiendo lo de ¿*de qué/B]me perdí? ¿de quéme he perdido? ¿De qué va ese de qué? Lo correcto sería ¿qué me perdí? ¿Qué me he perdido? Como ahora tengamos que pasar de los tiempos verbales al dequeismo vamos listos y tendremos que seguir en otro hilo.*


----------



## mokka2

flljob said:


> Quítale el adverbio y vas a notar la diferencia:
> supe que me quiere
> he sabido que me quiere
> 
> ¿Sigues sin ver la diferencia?



Es lo mismo: una acción del pasado.


----------



## flljob

Bashti said:


> Qué lío tengo. ¿Y no es "supe que me quería"? Lo supe en un tiempo pasado. Evidentemente, entonces no podía saber que me iba a seguir queriendo ahora, a no ser que hubiera tenido una bola de cristal para ver el futuro. Podría  añadir "y sé que me sigue queriendo". También me vale "siempre he sabido que me quiere". Eso significa que lo lo sé desde hace mucho tiempo y que ahora también lo sé (porque no padezco amnesia) y me sigue queriendo, porque para eso estoy utilizando "me quiere" en presente. Ufff.



_Supe que me quiere_ es correcta. El verbo saber tiene un sentido ingresivo: me enteré de que me quiere.
_Siempre supe que me quiere _a mí me parece que es incorrecta. La diría igual que tú: siempre supe que me quería.
_He sabido que me quiere_ en México suena rara, no creo que nadie la use, pero tal vez en España sí. En cambio, _siempre he sabido que me quiere _ es lo que ya dijimos: Hace tiempo lo supe, ahora lo sé y lo seguiré sabiendo.

saludos


----------



## mokka2

La persona que dice 'Siempre he sabido que me quiere' no afirma que lo seguirá sabiendo.

'Siempre supe que me quiere' no es incorrecto. Solo se afirma que desde que se supo siempre se tuvo presente o que nunca se olvidó.

La pregunta del hilo es ¿Qué hiciste hoy? o ¿Qué has hecho hoy? 

Bien, yo creo que es indiferente decir una cosa o la otra. Esa es la cuestión ¿Por qué afirmar que la frase significa algo que no dice?


----------



## flljob

Entiendo que te refieres a que así es en España. En mi país, no. Tampoco en Colombia. Pero, para aprender un poco más, ¿tú prefieres una de las dos? Si así es, ¿por qué?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Bashti said:


> Pues yo la veo clarísima: Come tortilla significa que la come cuando se la ponen, vamos, que no tiene problema con la tortilla. Si se dijera que no come tortilla podríamos pensar  que no le gusta o le sienta mal, así que mejor no ponérsela. Si decimos que se come la tortilla nos referimos a una determinada tortilla que le gusta, no le gusta o le sienta como un tiro pero el asunto es que se la come. No sé cómo explicarlo gramaticalmente pero os aseguro que he dado de comer muchas tortillas a mucha gente. Hay algunos que no beben vino habitualmente pero sí beben el vino de Rioja porque les chifla.
> 
> Me parece que voy a quedar fatal y me voy a tener que comer la tortilla yo solita. Con vino, claro.



Perdón, Bashti, ele ejemplo de la tortilla era para aclarar algunas cuestiones sobre el aspecto, que en pretérito sonmás claras, y como ya dijimos, el aspecto depende muchas veces de adverbios. Por ejemplo, por acá suena rarísimo decir _Juan se ha comido la tortilla_ porque se está usando un dativo aspectual télico, y como el pretérito compuesto indica una acción imperfecta (repito, en México), la oración resulta absurda.

saludos


----------



## Aviador

mokka2 said:


> […] La pregunta del hilo es ¿Qué hiciste hoy? o ¿Qué has hecho hoy?
> 
> Bien, yo creo que es indiferente decir una cosa o la otra. Esa es la cuestión ¿Por qué afirmar que la frase significa algo que no dice?


Pues yo afirmo que esas frases no significan lo mismo y no es indiferente decir una cosa o la otra. Es decir, no significan lo mismo en gran parte de América, en España es otra cosa.
Creo que lo que han opinado nuestros colegas americanos (pongo "han opinado" porque supongo que este hilo continuará abierto y seguirán opinando) dice a las claras que aquí el pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto no expresan lo mismo.
Yo podría preguntar a mi esposa al final del día, quizá después de la cena, _¿Qué hiciste hoy?_. Usaría sin duda el pretérito perfecto simple porque me refiero a una acción (hacer cosas durante el día) que doy por acabada. Ella está en casa después de la cena y doy por hecho que no hará nada más el día de hoy, por lo menos nada de lo que yo me entere sin tener que preguntarle. En realidad, el día en rigor no ha acabado, pero la acción a la que yo me refiero sí la doy por terminada.
Por otra parte, si hablo con ella al rededor del medio día, le preguntaría sin duda con el compuesto porque estamos lejos aún del final del día y supongo que su acción de hacer cosas continuará durante lo que queda él: _¿Qué has hecho hoy?_


----------



## mokka2

Aviador said:


> Pues yo afirmo que esas frases no significan lo mismo y no es indiferente decir una cosa o la otra. Es decir, no significan lo mismo en gran parte de América, en España es otra cosa.
> Creo que lo que han opinado nuestros colegas americanos (pongo "han opinado" porque supongo que este hilo continuará abierto y seguirán opinando) dice a las claras que aquí el pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto no expresan lo mismo.
> Yo podría preguntar a mi esposa al final del día, quizá después de la cena, _¿Qué hiciste hoy?_. Usaría sin duda el pretérito perfecto simple porque me refiero a una acción (hacer cosas durante el día) que doy por acabada. Ella está en casa después de la cena y doy por hecho que no hará nada más el día de hoy, por lo menos nada de lo que yo me entere sin tener que preguntarle. En realidad, el día en rigor no ha acabado, pero la acción a la que yo me refiero sí la doy por terminada.
> Por otra parte, si hablo con ella al rededor del medio día, le preguntaría sin duda con el compuesto porque estamos lejos aún del final del día y supongo que su acción de hacer cosas continuará durante lo que queda él: _¿Qué has hecho hoy?_



Haga la prueba. Digalé a su mujer a mediodía ¿Qué hiciste hoy? y yo creo que ella no le mirará extrañada porque usted rompió una ancestral costumbre lingüistica que data lo menos de cuando Pedro de Valdivia.


----------



## Bashti

flljob said:


> Perdón, Bashti, ele ejemplo de la tortilla era para aclarar algunas cuestiones sobre el aspecto, que en pretérito sonmás claras, y como ya dijimos, el aspecto depende muchas veces de adverbios. Por ejemplo, por acá suena rarísimo decir _Juan se ha comido la tortilla_ porque se está usando un dativo aspectual télico, y como el pretérito compuesto indica una acción imperfecta (repito, en México), la oración resulta absurda.
> 
> saludos



Está visto que, aunque hablamos el mismo idioma, lo _sentimos_ de manera diferente, y perdona que siga con la tortilla. Dices que *Juan se ha comido la tortilla* te resulta absurdo porque expresa una acción imperfecta. Lo entiendo y gramaticalmente creo que tienes razón. Si la tortilla se la hubiera comido ayer yo, española, diría sin duda que se la comió. 
Pero imagina la siguiente escena que cualquier madre de familia experimenta con frecuencia: preparo mi mítica tortilla de patatas como parte de una cena. La dejo en la cocina mientras pongo ls mesa, vuelvo para llevármela... y de la tortilla sólo quedan vestigios. Vuelvo bramando al comedor -¡¿quien *se ha comido* la tortilla?!-. Y cuatro índices acusadores señalan al culpable: *¡Ha sido* Javier! ¡Él *se ha comido* la tortilla!

Mi pregunta es: ¿esa misma escena hubiera podido tener lugar en México o en Colombia? Por lo que veo, imagino que no, pero así es como _nos sale_ y así te podría poner incluso ejemplos en nuestra literatura. Y yo digo: pues vamos a aceptar que esto es así y ¡viva la diferencia!


----------



## flljob

La escena, sí, pero habríamos dicho "¡Fue Javier! ¡Él se comió la tortilla!"

Y qué bueno que hayas puesto "pero así es como _nos sale_ y así te podría poner incluso ejemplos en nuestra literatura". También a nosotros así nos sale, es espontáneo, no tenemos que reflexionar sobre lo asepctual de la frase para decidir si va con pretérito simple o con el compuesto.

Saludos


----------



## mokka2

Acabo de leer lo que escribió jazzmin al principio del hilo, y me dado cuenta que es como que pasé por alto lo que decía, porque estaba de acuerdo conmigo así que es absurdo escribir la misma idea, como si se tratara de sumar votos. Lo que si está bien observar es lo que ella dice sobre que los españoles creen que es correcto usar el compuesto. Eso no es verdad, no encontrará un solo profesor de lengua que corrija el usar uno u otro. Pero claro esto tiene una excepción, hay un punto en que explican eso, en el colegio, entonces yo no lo recuerdo pero tal vez ponen ejercicios. No sé como lo hacen porque no pueden decir que una sola respuesta es la correcta. Eso me extrañaría, sería absurdo e incluso malvado. Así que algo se deben de montar.
Y sobre lo de sonar raro, pues no, yo eso vamos es que pongo la mano en el fuego. Puede que sea cierto que se dice más ¿Quien se ha comido la tortilla?, pero si dices ¿Quien se comió la tortilla? es que ni llama la atención, como si podría hacerlo si dices ¿Quien se comiera la tortilla?. Podría, que tampoco es que necesariamente lo haga.


----------



## Bashti

mokka2 said:


> Acabo de leer lo que escribió jazzmin al principio del hilo, y me dado cuenta que es como que pasé por alto lo que decía, porque estaba de acuerdo conmigo así que es absurdo escribir la misma idea, como si se tratara de sumar votos. Lo que si está bien observar es lo que ella dice sobre que los españoles creen que es correcto usar el compuesto. Eso no es verdad, no encontrará un solo profesor de lengua que corrija el usar uno u otro. Pero claro esto tiene una excepción, hay un punto en que explican eso, en el colegio, entonces yo no lo recuerdo pero tal vez ponen ejercicios. No sé como lo hacen porque no pueden decir que una sola respuesta es la correcta. Eso me extrañaría, sería absurdo e incluso malvado. Así que algo se deben de montar.
> Y sobre lo de sonar raro, pues no, yo eso vamos es que pongo la mano en el fuego. Puede que sea cierto que se dice más ¿Quien se ha comido la tortilla?, pero si dices ¿Quien se comió la tortilla? es que ni llama la atención, como si podría hacerlo si dices ¿Quien se comiera la tortilla?. Podría, que tampoco es que necesariamente lo haga.



Seguro que si conocieras la mía dirías ¡Quién se la comiera!:


----------



## jazmin1492

Bashti said:


> Ni entiendo lo de ¿*de qué/B]me perdí? ¿de quéme he perdido? ¿De qué va ese de qué? Lo correcto sería ¿qué me perdí? ¿Qué me he perdido? Como ahora tengamos que pasar de los tiempos verbales al dequeismo vamos listos y tendremos que seguir en otro hilo.*


*
Hola, casi siempre he escuchado ¨¿De qué me perdí?¨ no sufro de dequeísmo, sólo que así me expreso al momento de preguntar sobre qué me he perdido, de qué cosa, causa, motivo, razón o circunstancia me he perdido durante el tiempo que estuve ausente en alguna situación, quizá tú no me entiendas, pero acá sí me entienden y no soy la única que lo pregunta de esa forma, de hecho es muy común decirlo así incluso en la televisión lo escucho de esa manera. saludos *


----------



## jazmin1492

mokka2 said:


> Acabo de leer lo que escribió jazzmin al principio del hilo, y me dado cuenta que es como que pasé por alto lo que decía, porque estaba de acuerdo conmigo así que es absurdo escribir la misma idea, como si se tratara de sumar votos. Lo que si está bien observar es lo que ella dice sobre que los españoles creen que es correcto usar el compuesto. Eso no es verdad, no encontrará un solo profesor de lengua que corrija el usar uno u otro. Pero claro esto tiene una excepción, hay un punto en que explican eso, en el colegio, entonces yo no lo recuerdo pero tal vez ponen ejercicios. No sé como lo hacen porque no pueden decir que una sola respuesta es la correcta. Eso me extrañaría, sería absurdo e incluso malvado. Así que algo se deben de montar.
> Y sobre lo de sonar raro, pues no, yo eso vamos es que pongo la mano en el fuego. Puede que sea cierto que se dice más ¿Quien se ha comido la tortilla?, pero si dices ¿Quien se comió la tortilla? es que ni llama la atención, como si podría hacerlo si dices ¿Quien se comiera la tortilla?. Podría, que tampoco es que necesariamente lo haga.


Te doy la razón, estoy de acuerdo contigo, nadie puede decir que una sola respuesta es la correcta, cada quien ve el mundo distinto, yo inicié este tema de duda y también con mucha molestia, porque estuve leyendo un foro donde un chico de España decía que lo correcto era usar el PPC tal cual como ellos lo usan, y que los que no lo usábamos de esa forma estábamos mal, y no es justo, porque en realidad cada quien los usa de distinta forma pero como bien comentas no podemos decir que es incorrecto, nadie habla igual, nadie piensa igual, nadie es igual, y se debe respetar, si cometemos un error no hacernos sentir como ignorantes, explicarnos que está bien o que está mal pero no decirnos que somos ignorantes, para mí ambas formas son aceptables ya que cada país lo maneja diferente, y para cada quien es correcta su forma.


----------



## mokka2

Jazmin pero en la primera frase no se dice que sigue tratando de superarlo. De verdad pregunten a un profesor de lengua.

Tu abriste este hilo y decías que para ti las dos formas verbales significan lo mismo.


----------



## jazmin1492

mokka2 said:


> Jazmin pero en la primera frase no se dice que sigue tratando de superarlo. De verdad pregunten a un profesor de lengua.
> 
> Tu abriste este hilo y decías que para ti las dos formas verbales significan lo mismo.


sí eso pensaba, pero después me di cuenta que no son lo mismo, un pequeño detalle las diferencia, y en cada país le dan un significado distinto en un contexto, yo como ya comenté, sólo lo utilizo para ciertas ocasiones el PPC y no para indicar que recién terminé algo, lo utilizo para indicar que algo continua, para hacer énfasis, etc.
pero es verdad tienes razón, analicé bien las oraciones del contexto que acabó de poner como otro ejemplo y me di cuenta que sí lo ha superado en ambas frases, ya lo eliminé para no hacer enredos a alguien más con este tema, aunque en la primera más bien indicaba que sí lo ha superado pero con mucha dificultad y tiene poco tiempo de haberlo superado, en cambio la segunda ya lo superó por completo y quedan nada o muy pocos estragos de la muerte de su madre.


----------



## jazmin1492

ya comprendí porque hubo confusión con el último ejemplo que cité en este hilo, lo copiaré de nuevo para explicar y evitar futuras confusiones 

— ¿Cómo has estado después de la muerte de tu madre?
— Bien, aunque me ha costado mucho trabajo superarlo.
(le ha costado trabajo y no lo ha superado, sigue tratando de superarlo) malinterpreté mi misma idea y quise decir que ya lo superó en sentido literal pero dentro de él sigue ese dolor, los estragos de esa perdida. 

— ¿Cómo has estado después de la muerte de tu madre?
— Bien, aunque me costó mucho trabajo superarlo.
(ya lo superó, le costó trabajo pero ya logró superarlo)

en el primer ejemplo describí el dialogo de esa forma ya que me deje llevar por el otro significado que se le da al pretérito perfecto compuesto que es cuando algo te sigue afectando, el sentido que intente darle es lo que está dentro de el paréntesis. y quise dar a entender el primer punto. El Pretérito Perfecto es un tiempo verbal que se usa para acciones que se realizaron en el pasado y que se vinculan con el presente,de diferentes maneras: 
*1) Porque la acción no terminó todavía.O sea,se continúa en el presente* (así lo manejo yo este tiempo verbal)
Ej.He vivido aquí durante 5 años.=Desde hace 5 años hasta ahora,VIVO aquí.
2) Porque la acción terminó o se realizó en un pasado muy reciente:
He perdido mis llaves.(Esto le ocurrió dentro del día que esa persona está hablando)
Nos hemos mudado recientemente.(Acción terminada hace poco) (*Uso que no le doy yo a este tiempo verbal, pero que al igual que el simple no podemos decir que es incorrecto, ya que es justo aquí donde cada quien lo maneja distinto.*)
3) Porque el resultado de una acción que terminó en el pasado,se puede ver en el presente:
María ha engordado.(=A María se le ve más gorda en este momento.Ya engordó,pero el resultado de engordar,se ve ahora.)
¿Cómo has estado después de la muerte de tu madre?(El que pregunta se refiere a cómo ha estado desde la muerte de su madre hasta ahora.)

Para expresar que "no la ha superado",se puede usar el Pretérito Perfecto pero con un indicador
Bien,aunque TODAVÍA no la he superado.
Bien,pero AÚN no he podido superarla.
En cambio no podemos decir Bien, aunque todavía no la superó (porque estaríamos hablando de una tercera persona)
Ni Bien, pero aún no lo superó (porque igual estaríamos hablando de una tercera) Claro a menos que le quitemos la tilde a ambas oraciones de arriba para referirnos al presente.


----------



## jazmin1492

Aviador said:


> Pues yo afirmo que esas frases no significan lo mismo y no es indiferente decir una cosa o la otra. Es decir, no significan lo mismo en gran parte de América, en España es otra cosa.
> Creo que lo que han opinado nuestros colegas americanos (pongo "han opinado" porque supongo que este hilo continuará abierto y seguirán opinando) dice a las claras que aquí el pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto no expresan lo mismo.
> Yo podría preguntar a mi esposa al final del día, quizá después de la cena, _¿Qué hiciste hoy?_. Usaría sin duda el pretérito perfecto simple porque me refiero a una acción (hacer cosas durante el día) que doy por acabada. Ella está en casa después de la cena y doy por hecho que no hará nada más el día de hoy, por lo menos nada de lo que yo me entere sin tener que preguntarle. En realidad, el día en rigor no ha acabado, pero la acción a la que yo me refiero sí la doy por terminada.
> Por otra parte, si hablo con ella al rededor del medio día, le preguntaría sin duda con el compuesto porque estamos lejos aún del final del día y supongo que su acción de hacer cosas continuará durante lo que queda él: _¿Qué has hecho hoy?_


Aviador, yo utilizo igual el PS yo las cosas que doy por terminadas aunque tengan poco ya las dos por terminadas, me caí y sanseacabó me caí hace un minuto, sí me caí ya sucedió la acción me sigue afectando porque siento mucho dolor, pero la acción de caer terminó, yo ya me caí. yo también pregunto y ¿qué hiciste hoy de comer mamá? y es al mediodía no digo ¿qué has hecho de comer? aunque igual es correcto y en España es obvio que dirían así y que si digo la primera me verían con una cara jajaja pero así hablamos nosotros


----------



## Aviador

Vuelvo a este hilo porque prometí a un colega forero, piloto de Turkish Airlines, ayuda con la traducción de unas frases que me consulta por mensaje privado, ya que los moderadores (parece que por la regla 2) borraron mi respueta en el hilo del foro _Español-inglés_ que abrió. Entre lo que me pregunta está una frase que yo sugerí debía traducirse, adaptada al castellano de España, como _Espero que *hayáis disfrutado hasta ahora* de vuestro vuelo_. Sin embargo, después de pensarlo un poco y, en vista de lo comentado en este hilo, no estoy seguro de que ese pasado compuesto junto con la locución _hasta ahora_ en la misma frase suene natural en España, aunque en el castellano de América tenga mucho sentido. Quizá, en lugar del compuesto, el presente sea más adecuado: _Espero que *disfrutéis hasta ahora* de vuestro vuelo_ o _Espero que *estéis disfrutando hasta ahora* de vuestro vuelo_. ¿Qué opinan ustedes, colegas de España?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peterdg

Pues no soy colega de España: no obstante, voy a darte mi opinión: es perfecto con "hayáis".

Un saludo,

Peter


----------



## Bashti

Aviador said:


> Vuelvo a este hilo porque prometí a un colega forero, piloto de Turkish Airlines, ayuda con la traducción de unas frases que me consulta por mensaje privado, ya que los moderadores (parece que por la regla 2) borraron mi respueta en el hilo del foro _Español-inglés_ que abrió. Entre lo que me pregunta está una frase que yo sugerí debía traducirse, adaptada al castellano de España, como _Espero que *hayáis disfrutado hasta ahora* de vuestro vuelo_. Sin embargo, después de pensarlo un poco y, en vista de lo comentado en este hilo, no estoy seguro de que ese pasado compuesto junto con la locución _hasta ahora_ en la misma frase suene natural en España, aunque en el castellano de América tenga mucho sentido. Quizá, en lugar del compuesto, el presente sea más adecuado: _Espero que *disfrutéis hasta ahora* de vuestro vuelo_ o _Espero que *estéis disfrutando hasta ahora* de vuestro vuelo_. ¿Qué opinan ustedes, colegas de España?
> Gracias de antemano.



En España llamaríamos de usted a los pasajeros y diríamos: " Esperamos que estén (ustedes) disfrutando del vuelo..." O "que hayan disfrutado del vuelo". Puedes decir "que estéis" si los pasajeros son niños de un colegio o un grupo de compañeros tuyos a quienes llames de tú. A mí me haría rarísimo que un comandante o una azafata se dirigiera a los pasajeros llamándolos de tú. En cuanto al "hasta ahora" me daría un poco de repelús. Parece que implica algo así como "...porque, de ahora en adelante, ya se pueden ir preparando".


----------



## chileno

Bashti said:


> En España llamaríamos de usted a los pasajeros y diríamos: " Esperamos que estén (ustedes) disfrutando del vuelo..." O "que hayan disfrutado del vuelo". Puedes decir "que estéis" si los pasajeros son niños de un colegio o un grupo de compañeros tuyos a quienes llames de tú. A mí me haría rarísimo que un comandante o una azafata se dirigiera a los pasajeros llamándolos de tú. En cuanto al "hasta ahora" me daría un poco de repelús. Parece que implica algo así como "...porque, de ahora en adelante, ya se pueden ir preparando".



Esto que dices me pone de cabeza porque de acuerdo al RAE la conjugación pertinente sería:



SUBJUNTIVO
Presente

esté
estés
esté
estemos
*estéis / estén*
estén


----------



## Agró

chileno said:


> Esto que dices me pone de cabeza porque de acuerdo al RAE la conjugación pertinente sería:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBJUNTIVOPresente
> 
> esté
> estés
> esté
> estemos
> *estéis / estén*
> estén



Espero que vosotros estéis...
Espero que ustedes estén...

¿Qué es lo que no te cuadra, chileno?


----------



## Julvenzor

¿A qué se refiere, chileno? Lo que señala la RAE es que para la segunda persona plural está tanto la conjugación "vosotros" como la "ustedes", que se conjuga como tercera persona. Bashti indicaba que si son niños se les hablaría de "vosotros" (informal).

*PD*: Cruzado con Agró. Las grandes mentes piensan igual. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Bashti

chileno said:


> Esto que dices me pone de cabeza porque de acuerdo al RAE la conjugación pertinente sería:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBJUNTIVO
> Presente
> 
> esté
> estés
> esté
> estemos
> *estéis / estén*
> estén



Pues, chiquillo, ponte de pie antes de que se te suba la sangre a la cabeza. Segunda persona del plural del presente de subjuntivo,  estéis (vosotros) o estén (ustedes). Insisto, así lo decimos por esta banda.


----------



## chileno

Bashti said:


> Puedes decir "que estéis" si los pasajeros son niños de un colegio o un grupo de compañeros tuyos a quienes llames de tú. A mí me haría rarísimo que un comandante o una azafata se dirigiera a los pasajeros llamándolos de tú. .



??

Chiquillos y chiquillas, lo que no me cuadra creo que salta a la vista.

LLamandolos tú a ti...?



Todavía no lo ven?


----------



## Peterdg

chileno said:


> ??
> 
> Chiquillos y chiquillas, lo que no me cuadra creo que salta a la vista.
> 
> LLamandolos tú a ti...?
> 
> 
> 
> Todavía no lo ven?


Uy, no


----------



## Bashti

Peterdg said:


> Uy, no



Esto parece un diálogo para besugos. Perdona. Lo de besugo va por mí que no consigo hacerme entender.

A lo mejor es que no te parece clara la diferencia que hacemos los españoles al hablar a alguien de tú o de usted. Se supone que un comandante de línea aérea debe hablar de usted, por respeto,  a sus pasajeros. Por eso no les puede decir "espero que estéis disfrutando del vuelo" porque supondría tutearlos y, en cambio, debe decir "espero que estén ustedes disfrutando del vuelo". Si no he logrado explicarme ahora, tiro la toalla y quizá otro forero te lo podrá aclarar mejor que yo. Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Bashti,

Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices. Lo que no entiendo es el comentario de chileno.


----------



## Julvenzor

chileno said:


> ??
> 
> Chiquillos y chiquillas, lo que no me cuadra creo que salta a la vista.
> 
> LLamandolos tú a ti...?
> 
> 
> 
> Todavía no lo ven?




¿Llamándolos de *vosotros*? ¿La preposición? ¿Llamar como intransitivo? Por favor, no me dejes en ascuas...

Un saludo.


----------



## Bashti

Bashti said:


> Esto parece un diálogo para besugos. Perdona. Lo de besugo va por mí que no consigo hacerme entender.
> 
> A lo mejor es que no te parece clara la diferencia que hacemos los españoles al hablar a alguien de tú o de usted. Se supone que un comandante de línea aérea debe hablar de usted, por respeto,  a sus pasajeros. Por eso no les puede decir "espero que estéis disfrutando del vuelo" porque supondría tutearlos y, en cambio, debe decir "espero que estén ustedes disfrutando del vuelo". Si no he logrado explicarme ahora, tiro la toalla y quizá otro forero te lo podrá aclarar mejor que yo. Un saludo.



Ay, Peter. Perdona. El post iba dirigido a Chileno. Es tarde y estoy cansada.


----------



## Aviador

Calma, compañeros, calma. Que reine la paz.

Siento haber introducido en este hilo sin querer el asunto del _ustedes_/_vosotros_, ya que la pregunta era básicamente sobre el pretérito compuesto+_hasta ahora_. Mi colega turco tiene claro que lo del _vosotros_ es informal y su uso sujeto a lo establecido por su linea aérea. Cuesta encontrar algo en la aviación comercial que no esté regulado por procedimientos estándar o reglamentos.

Bueno, de vuelta a lo del compuesto+_hasta ahora_:


Bashti said:


> […] En cuanto al  "hasta ahora" me daría un poco de repelús. Parece que implica algo así  como "...porque, de ahora en adelante, ya se pueden ir  preparando".


Esto era lo que yo me temía cuando me entró la duda de si era natural en España esa construcción. Sin embargo, como lo hemos afirmado los foreros americanos, el pasado compuesto no expresa necesariamente para nosotros la idea de una acción acabada, sino la de una acción que continúa en el presente y, potencialmente continuará en el futuro. De ahí que algo como _hasta ahora_ cabe.



Bashti said:


> […] en cambio, debe decir "espero que  estén ustedes disfrutando del vuelo". […]


Aunque esta frase tuya, Bashti, no se refería a lo del p. compuesto+_hasta ahora_, veo que prefieres el gerundio. ¿Te parece esta construcción más natural que la que yo propongo para expresar la idea de una acción que desde el pasado continúa en el presente y posiblemente se extienda en el futuro?

Recuerden que en América algo como _He estado enfermo_ no significa que ya no estoy enfermo, sino que aún lo estoy. Para expresar la idea de que la enfermedad ya pasó, usamos el perfecto (simple), _Estuve enfermo_, aunque haya sido hasta un minuto atrás, o el copretérito _Estaba enfermo_.

Una vez más, disculpen por haber liado innecesariamente el hilo.


----------



## chileno

Julvenzor said:


> ¿Llamándolos de *vosotros*? ¿La preposición? ¿Llamar como intransitivo? Por favor, no me dejes en ascuas...
> 
> Un saludo.



Me van a perdonar porque lo más seguro es que no sé leer y me estoy perdiendo de algo que no entiendo... Por otro lado no sacas nada, por lo menos conmigo, en tirar términos gramaticales porque para mí es como si fuera chino.

Bueno la página del RAE trae esto y por favor, indíquenme donde es que sale este "tenéis" para la forma tú y que se pueda tomar como "tuteo", en que modo o tiempo aparece. Gracias.

*** Moderadores, por favor no borren esto, si es necesario les pido que lo trasladen a otro hilo. Gracias.




FORMAS NO PERSONALESInfinitivo
tenerParticipio
tenidoGerundio
teniendoINDICATIVOSUBJUNTIVOPresente
tengo
tienes / tenés
tiene
tenemos
tenéis / tienen
tienenFuturo simple o Futuro
tendré
tendrás
tendrá
tendremos
tendréis / tendrán
tendránPresente
tenga
tengas
tenga
tengamos
tengáis / tengan
tenganPretérito imperfecto o Copretérito
tenía
tenías
tenía
teníamos
teníais / tenían
teníanCondicional simple o Pospretérito
tendría
tendrías
tendría
tendríamos
tendríais / tendrían
tendríanPretérito imperfecto o Pretérito
tuviera o tuviese
tuvieras o tuvieses
tuviera o tuviese
tuviéramos o tuviésemos
tuvierais o tuvieseis / tuvieran o tuviesen
tuvieran o tuviesenPretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito
tuve
tuviste
tuvo
tuvimos
tuvisteis / tuvieron
tuvieronFuturo simple o Futuro
tuviere
tuvieres
tuviere
tuviéremos
tuviereis / tuvieren
tuvierenIMPERATIVOten (tú) / tené (vos)
tened (vosotros) / tengan (ustedes)


----------



## kunvla

chileno said:


> Me van a perdonar porque lo más seguro es que no  sé leer y me estoy perdiendo de algo que no entiendo... Por otro lado  no sacas nada, por lo menos conmigo, en tirar términos gramaticales  porque para mí es como si fuera chino.
> 
> Bueno la página del RAE trae esto y por favor, indíquenme donde es que  sale este "tenéis" para la forma tú y que se pueda tomar como "tuteo",  en que modo o tiempo aparece. Gracias.


Yo lo entiendo así: 

Si tú y Aviador (vosotros) fueseis colegas del piloto Bashti, ella a vosotros os podría hablar de tú: Espero que hayás disfrutado hasta ahora de vuestro vuelo, "...porque, de ahora en adelante, ya se pueden ir preparando".
Si tú y Aviador (vosotros) fueseis pasajeros del piloto Bashti, ella a vosotros os debería hablar de usted: Espero que [usted Chileno y usted Aviador] ustedes hayan disfrutado hasta ahora de vuestro vuelo, "...porque, de ahora en adelante, ya se pueden ir preparando".

Saludos,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días a todos:

Ya hace tiempo que se desvió del tema.
Para hablar de Tú/Usted, buscad los hilos que ya han sido abiertos en el foro y ni no hay ninguno que conteste a esta nueva pregunta... ya sabéis: abrid un hilo nuevo.

El hilo queda cerrado y será moderado más adelante.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

